# STAMMTISCH-Bayreuth



## t0biR4K3t3 (29. November 2004)

hi zusammen!
ich hab schon seit längerem vor nen bike-stammtisch in bth. zu machen, nun is es entlich soweit!! es wär natürlich toll wenn sich noch paar leute melden würden. bis jetzt sind wir zu 4, hoffen aber auf zuwachs in den nächsten wochen! 
zwecks zeit und ort: z.Z. treffen wir uns sonntag abend, meistens im borracho...
aber jetz meldet euch erst mal alle und wenn ich dann weiß, wieviel leute wir so sind, sag noch mal bescheid, wegen ort/zeit!!!
Also dann...bis zum nächsten stammtisch!
gruß t0bi


----------



## Zafee (29. November 2004)

hi

wäre grumdsätzlich dabei. Nur im Moment ist nicht gerade viel Zeit... dieses WE bin ich nicht da.. aber evtl schließe ich mich mal die nächste Zeit an....



grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2004)

ja bin natürlich auch dabei..aber sonntag is halt a weng blöd für mich!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (29. November 2004)

@Chickenfeed: Sag einfach mal nen termin der dir passen würde!
und alle anderen die interesse haben sollen doch bitte auch n paar terminvorschläge machen und fals die location nicht passt, sagt an wo ihr hin wollt. wir sind da ja recht flexibel


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2004)

ja samstage find ich immer ganz toll!


----------



## Exilhesse (29. November 2004)

Hmm, eigentlich net schlecht, nur gerade Stress ohne Ende wegen Uni. Aber sonst wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## munchin Monster (30. November 2004)

Samstag ist an sich immer gut.


Darf ich da überhaupt hinkommen?     


mfg


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. November 2004)

Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde!
Ich darf das Ruder mal an mich reißen und froh verkünden, dass jeder aufs Herzlichste beim Stammtisch eingeladen ist, der im Gelände auf Stützräder zu verzichten pflegt (HC-Rider, die die es mal werden wollen, Sonntagsfahrer, Dreckspatzen, Heißwachsfeteschisten  vollkommen ohne Unterschied ob Männlein oder Weiblein, sowie Unentschlossene). Keiner wird persönlich eingeladen, man lädt sich selbst ein!
Ich glaube T0b1 wird es nicht als Missachtung seiner Autorität meinerseits auffassen, wenn ich weiterhin behaupte, dass Zeit und Ort immer noch verhandelbar sind  am besten diskutieren wir das nächsten Sonntag im Borracho  wer sich konstruktiv in die Debatte einbringen möchte, richte sich mit Argumentationsansätzen und Effizienzgrafiken an Peter aka. pHONe*dEtEcTor+, welcher eine informative Einstiegs-Power-Point-Präsentation vorbereiten wird (kleiner Scherz am Rande). 
Ich persönlich möchte mich doch für den Sonntag aussprechen. Das Lokal sagt mir persönlich nicht wirklich zu, was aber, wie bereits angedeutet, noch nicht fest entschieden ist. Allerdings würde ich vorschlagen, dass unser erstes Treffen am kommenden Sonntag im Borracho stattfindet, wo wir uns auf alles Weitere im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen einigen können.
j.j.


----------



## Zafee (30. November 2004)

Borracho ist aber deutlich zu laut um sich da gescheit unterhalten zu können.


grüße^^

P.S. ich kann am So nicht


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> Borracho ist aber deutlich zu laut um sich da gescheit unterhalten zu können.
> 
> 
> grüße^^
> ...




Wie wär's mitm ENCHILADAS? gegenüber vom kino-center (roxy)

gutes flair gute drinks


----------



## Zafee (1. Dezember 2004)

jo, das is nicht schlecht. Aber kommst Du denn da schon rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (1. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mitm ENCHILADAS?




also ich bin nicht so fürs Enchiladas, da is es doch ziemlich genauso laut wie im borracho, oder?
Ich schlag jetz mal das MIAM MIAM vor! Da gibt`s große Tische (brauchen wir, da wir ja scho so viele sind  ), ne fensterfront (damit wir die bikes immer im auge haben) und ausserdem is es nicht so laut wie im Borracho/Enchiladas. 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## sunnyDH (1. Dezember 2004)

muss mich da auch ma einmischen...also miam miam find ich gut, aber sonntags bescheiden...selbst wenn ich in bt bin, muss montags ganz früh raus und hab dann nen super anstrengenden tag. also ich wär für mittwoch oder donnerstag (sonst kann ich nie mitkommen und des fänd ich persönlich blöd)


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (1. Dezember 2004)

hi nochmal, 
ok ich merk scho, das wird wohl doch ne schwierigere Sache als ich gedacht hab...
deswegen neuer vorschlag:
Ein Stammtisch unter der woche (Donnerstag) und einer am WE, oder das ganze wöchentlich rotierend ( 1. und 3. woche im Monat unter der Woche, 2. u. 4. woche am WE). 
Auf jeden Fall sag ich jetz mal den ersten Termin an: *Donnerstag, 2.12.04, 20.00 uhr im MIAM MIAM!!!*
Also alle vorbeikommen!!!
grüße vom t0bi


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> jo, das is nicht schlecht. Aber kommst Du denn da schon rein?



also ich war schonmal drin    

nee, also prinzipiell werd ich wohl nicht zum "Stammtisch" kommen, da ich unter der Woche einfach viel zu wenig Zeit habe...

und außerdem fehlt mir das Geld zum weggehen am Wochenende..

aber next yr halt ma   


achja hab grad um 13 uhr zwei dubiose typen vorm karstadt gesehen, wer das wohl war?!


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Dezember 2004)

aha aha
hmm ja donnerstag is gut 
was isn des fürn laden 
da? 
hoffentlich gibts da gescheite musik..wenn die da hiphop und andere unterbemittelte musik spieln kriegt mich da keiner rein  

egal naja ich schreib nochmal rein 
dere
Richie


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ...hoffentlich gibts da gescheite musik..wenn die da hiphop und andere unterbemittelte musik spieln kriegt mich da keiner rein  ....



RECHT SO !!!!!!!       

Ich habe einen gleichgesinnten gefunden    lol 

Welche Musik hörst du denn stattdessen? 


- greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wo0dy (1. Dezember 2004)

hi erstmal, ich habs endlich mal geschafft mich hier anzumelden... h3h3.
So und dat wird mein erster Post hier...   
naja Tobsn und der olle Peda kennen mich ja eh scho ewig, den verückten Treppejumper Richie und Eugen aka Sahnebrot  habe ich mittlerweile ja auch schon bei nem cruis kennengelernt. Wenn der Rest so korrekt wie die beiden Jungs sind dann freu ich mich schon richtig auf morgen abend! Dat heißt ich werde natürlich morgen abend auch im Miam Miam sein.   
Also denn bis moin jungs und mädelz


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Dezember 2004)

@Chickenfeed"wenn die da hiphop und andere unterbemittelte musik spieln...") Tja Gutester, da müssen wir beide durch ... andere Musik wird in diesem Scheiß-Kaff eben nicht gespielt (oder kennst du hier einen gescheiten HC-Schuppen? .... vermutlich nein!) Und außerdem haben wir einen Auftrag (Missionierungsauftrag) - da können wir uns nicht von wenigen Stolpersteinen vollkommen entmutigen lassen!
j.j.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (1. Dezember 2004)

j.j. hat recht!!! 
( hätt ich nicht gedacht, das ich sowas jemals schreib   )


----------



## littledevil (2. Dezember 2004)

Geht doch ins Kanapee (1 oder 2 e)! Da läuft meistens Metal und man kann auch selbst cds abgeben die dann auch gespielt werden   
evtl komm ich auch heut abend...


----------



## Zafee (2. Dezember 2004)

wo ist das?


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (2. Dezember 2004)

hmm kanapee... hab  ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. aber stimmt, da gibts  a recht gute musi. troztdem heute erstmal ins *MIAM MIAM, 20.00 UHR*,
da können wir dann ja alles weitere besprechen in sachen wie/wo/wann!
bis dann! t0bi


----------



## sunnyDH (2. Dezember 2004)

wenn ichs net vergess und noch bock hab (hab bis 18 uhr uni), komm ich auf jeden fall auch!
cu


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> RECHT SO !!!!!!!
> 
> Ich habe einen gleichgesinnten gefunden    lol
> 
> ...



ich denke das ist garnicht mal schwer das zu checken wenn man mein bild und meine signatur mal genauer anschaut
aber des is ja auch egal 

bis heut abend


----------



## littledevil (3. Dezember 2004)

So.. ich denk ich hab mein "kleines" (nicht)Schaltungsproblem vorerst mal gelöst.. hoff ich zumindest     

.. ach der Chikken hört meistens die Musik die in dem Auto läuft mit dem ich fahr.. natürlich nur wenn er mitfährt.


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Dezember 2004)

-----------------------------

Nordbayrischer Kurier am 3.12.2004: "Radfahrer auf Unfallflucht":

"Bayreuth. Obwohl der Begriff "Fußgängerzone" schon aussagt, dass dort in erster Linie Fußgänger Vorrang habe, kam es am Dienstagnachmittag zu einem *Verkehrsunfall* in der Maxstraße. Ein bislang unbekannter Radfahrer, der vom Sternplatz in Richtung Unterer Markt unterwegs war, streifte im Vorbeifahren eine 56-jährige Bayreutherin am Bein. Die Frau kam zu Sturz und verletzte sich dabei am Knie. Der Radler setzte seine Fahrt fort, ohne sich in irgendeiner Form um den Unfall zu kümmern. Gegen ihn wird jetzt wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung und Unfallflucht ermittelt. Hinweise an die Polizei, Telefon ......."

Quelle: Nordbayrischer Kurier, Ausgabe vom 3.12.2004

-------------------


Wer war das denn? Gibst einer von euch zu? Ich war's jedenfalls nicht, mein bike ist nicht einsatzfähig   Aber ich bretter auch immer durch die Fußgängerzone... man sollte wohl allgemein etwas langsamer tun..

Naja... sowas passiert halt.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (3. Dezember 2004)

morgen zusammen!
war gestern echt n lustiger 1. STammtisch. Deswegen wird gleich mal der Termin für den 2. publik gemacht: 06.12 um 19.00Uhr am Haus vom Nikolaus (das "Dorf" vorm Finanzamt). 
Und an alle die nicht dabei warn: Kommt vorbei !!
In dem Sinne bis zum 6. !!


----------



## sunnyDH (3. Dezember 2004)

schmoll...des is ja dodal doof...also ehrlich. da hab ich nämlich orchester. wünsch euch trotzdem viel spaß!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Dezember 2004)

ja da kann ich auch nicht warum grad an einem montag
bäh wie wärs mal am we?


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (3. Dezember 2004)

hi zusammen.
Aufgrund der dramatisch in den Keller gegangenen Frauenquote is ne terminänderung angesagt: 08.12.04, haus vom nikolaus, 19.00 Uhr


----------



## Zafee (3. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen.
> Aufgrund der dramatisch in den Keller gegangenen Frauenquote is ne terminänderung angesagt: 08.12.04, haus vom nikolaus, 19.00 Uhr




booooooooohhhhhhhhh da hab ich Fussball und danach Badminton -_-


----------



## OLB Wastl (3. Dezember 2004)

Hmm stammtisch sowas hab ich schon zu Uni zeiten gehasst! Naja hmm irgendwann komm ich auch mal! wenn mal wieder radgefahren bin um was erzählen zu können!

wastl


----------



## konamann (5. Dezember 2004)

so ahoi allezam!
nu muss ich mich auch ma wieder ausm BMX Forum rausbewegen. auch wenn mein Stinky momentan rumkrebst, radln kann ich dank 20" doch noch. nachdem ich gestern beim schdreedn (oberschenkel blau => laufen geht net => andi Pause) mal den Tip mitm FrankenForum erhalten hab, musst ich da mal gucken.

werd mal schauen dass ich zum nächsten Stammtisch vorbeischauen kann!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (5. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich gestern beim schdreedn (oberschenkel blau => laufen geht net => andi Pause) mal den Tip mitm FrankenForum erhalten hab, musst ich da mal gucken.
> 
> werd mal schauen dass ich zum nächsten Stammtisch vorbeischauen kann!



shit, hoffentlich bist bald wieder ganz, gute besserung! und ja, komm zum nächsten stammtisch, glühwein is eh des beste gegen blaue flecken und die damit verbundenen schmerzen!! 
grüße t0bi


----------



## Zafee (5. Dezember 2004)

Stammtisch is nun am Mittwoch 19 Uhr?

evtl komme ich mal nachm Fussball+Badminton vorbei... sollte aber frühestens 20.15 werden... mal sehen.


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (5. Dezember 2004)

um 20.15 sind wir auf jeden fall noch am glühwein-schlürfen, also komm vorbei.


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Dezember 2004)

dere 
also bin am mittwoch net dabei
weil ich viel um die ohren habe nicht nur nicht-schulische sachen

mfg
Richie


----------



## konamann (5. Dezember 2004)

na es läuft scho wieder (so halbwegs und langsam). is halt nur aweng dick und blau, aber ansonsten wirds die woche scho wieder gehen.

mittwoch muss auf alle Fälle mal sein!


----------



## sunnyDH (6. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen.
> Aufgrund der dramatisch in den Keller gegangenen Frauenquote



ja, senkung um 100% - aber: da gibts doch gleich ma ne gute nachricht: am mittwoch bin ich dabei!! danke, danke, danke,   
 dass du den termin geändert hast!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (6. Dezember 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> am mittwoch bin ich dabei!! danke, danke, danke,
> dass du den termin geändert hast!



is doch selbstverständlich!! 
bis mittwoch dann
t0bi


----------



## Zafee (6. Dezember 2004)

ich werd wahrscheinlich ein paar Minuten vorbeikommen nachm Sport. Je nachdem wie sich das mit den Gästen regelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (8. Dezember 2004)

so ich werd jetz mal auf mein bock steigen, noch n bissl durch die stadt rollen, zum beleuchteten park schnippn und danach freu ich mich scho auf an sche heißen glühwein!  
bis um 19.00 am stammtisch!


----------



## Zafee (9. Dezember 2004)

war lustig euch mal bisschen kennenzulernen^^
aber zu kurz :-|
bin eben bei -5° quer durch die ganze Stadt gefahren    war kalt t.t~
Tobi, Dich habe ich im ICQ oder? aka timbuktutobi?

naja ich gehe nun mal richtung Bett.....


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (9. Dezember 2004)

Tobi, Dich habe ich im ICQ oder? aka timbuktutobi?

ja genau, das bin ich


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (10. Dezember 2004)

mahlzeit!

Der nächste Termin für Stammtisch: *Donnerstag, 16.12.04, 20.00 uhr im 
MIAM MIAM!!!*
Und diesmal dürfen ruhig wieder n paar mehr leute kommen!!!
 grüße t0bi


----------



## sunnyDH (10. Dezember 2004)

da kann ich net, da muss ich feuerzangenbowle schlürfen...


----------



## Zafee (10. Dezember 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich net, da muss ich feuerzangenbowle schlürfen...



bin ich auch mitte der Woche. Weiß leider nicht mehr, obs Mi oder Do war...

Ich sage Anfang nächster Woche Bescheid, obs klappt oder nicht.


grüße


----------



## Bayer (11. Dezember 2004)

so servus alle miteinander!!
also ich bin zwar der zeit net so "aktiv" in sachen biken aber des kommt scho wieder. würd recht gern mal an einenen eurer stammtische (oder auch mehreren ) teilnehmen. mal schaun vielleicht klappts scho am montag. hab nur in bt kein internet und drum kann ich nur am we reinschaun. also falls sich am termin was ändert könnt mir ja wenns möglich is die sunny oder der peter bescheid sagen die haben meine nummer!
wär super! 

mfg Christoph


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (12. Dezember 2004)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> mal schaun vielleicht klappts scho am montag. . also falls sich am termin was ändert könnt mir ja wenns möglich is bescheid sagen
> wär super!
> 
> mfg Christoph




hi christoph, 
also am termin hat sich eigentlich nix geändert, aber ich hab keine ahnung wie du auf montag kommst   ???
deswegen nochmal: *Donnerstag, 16.12.04, 20.00 uhr im MIAM MIAM!!!*


----------



## Bayer (12. Dezember 2004)

ja des war mein fehler!
also werd schaun das ich kann!
bis denn


----------



## konamann (13. Dezember 2004)

soo da muss ich mich dann auch endlich mal blicken lassen, habs leider am mittwoch net geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (13. Dezember 2004)

servas!
@bayer & konamann: Ja schaut mal das ihr vorbei kommt. da könne wir uns auch gleich nen termin zum fahren ausmachen! konamann is dein "großes" fahrrad wieder einsatzbereit oder musst noch 20" fahren?? 

Ach und nochmal zwecks Stammtisch-termin: Donnerstag, 16.12.04, im MIAM MIAM, aber Uhrzeit ändert sich auf *19.00 Uhr *

grüße t0bi


----------



## konamann (13. Dezember 2004)

Mein Kona is soweit wieder in Ordnung, ich brauch nur noch a neues Felgenband, weil ne Speiche trotz Abschneiden immer durch des billige Textilband in den Schlauch sticht. ansonsten klapperts wie Sau aber fährt perfekt.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kona is soweit wieder in Ordnung, ich brauch nur noch a neues Felgenband, weil ne Speiche trotz Abschneiden immer durch des billige Textilband in den Schlauch sticht. ansonsten klapperts wie Sau aber fährt perfekt.


du hast immer noch diese alte kona klapperschrottkiste die ich mal gesehen hab


----------



## konamann (13. Dezember 2004)

ja, die is noch nicht in alle einzelteiler zerfallen und hat erstaunlicherweise auch noch ein paarmal geißkopf mitgemacht in der zwischenzeit. klappern tuts immernoch.
mittlerweile mit neuer Bremse die auch bremst  

den Sommer vielleicht was neues, Proceed wär geil.


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Dezember 2004)

bin definitiv nicht dabei, wünsch euch aber viel spaß!


----------



## littledevil (15. Dezember 2004)

Weiß auch noch nicht ob ich komm am Donnerstag.. aber wahrscheinlich bin ich dann am Sonntag da.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> ja
> 
> den Sommer vielleicht was neues, Proceed wär geil.


nein kein proceed ... halt davon echt überhaupt nichts  auch wenns nen schönes ding ist

schau dir mal das ghost evo an .. find ich genial als allrounder


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (16. Dezember 2004)

hi zusammen!
wollt nur mal fragen: Kommt heut jemand zum Stammtisch?? Sagt bescheid!


----------



## konamann (16. Dezember 2004)

hatte heut keine zeit leider...WE wird gefahren!

@eman: scho gefahren? was mich stört is eigentlich nur der louftdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2004)

hmm luftdämpfer ... in welchem bike?


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Dezember 2004)

morgen! 
so wegen nächstem STammtisch: Wer hat zeit und lust? Termin sag ich jetz noch nix fixes an, sonst kann wieder keiner. Ich geb mal n paar tage zur auswahl: Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Samstag. Uhrzeitmäßig würd ich sagen, ist 19.00 ne gute sache! also sagt bescheid, welcher tag euch passt und das wichtigste: KOMMT VORBEI!!!
Bis die Tage
t0bi


----------



## konamann (19. Dezember 2004)

@eman: Proceed. wobei ich grad gesehen hab, dass es die jetz in mehreren versionen gibt.
das ghost müsst ich mal fahren wiel ich mir nie viel unter rahmengrößen vorstellen hann.


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Dezember 2004)

@ Zafee (Tobias):

Hast du die nächsten Tage mal Zeit für 'ne Tour? So ein Stündlein... gemütlich nach Mistelgau radeln und zurück ( von dir daheim ca. 25km insgesamt).

Gib mal bescheid, mein Bike ist jetzt wieder flott    hehe ( jaaaaha, ich weiß wem ich das zu verdanken hab)

- also - meld dich !


mfg benni


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: Proceed. wobei ich grad gesehen hab, dass es die jetz in mehreren versionen gibt.
> das ghost müsst ich mal fahren wiel ich mir nie viel unter rahmengrößen vorstellen hann.


klar rahmengrössen können nur nen anhaltspunkt sein ... aber man kann sich an alles gewöhnen


----------



## konamann (20. Dezember 2004)

na kloa. was fährstn du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (21. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zafee (Tobias):
> 
> Hast du die nächsten Tage mal Zeit für 'ne Tour? So ein Stündlein... gemütlich nach Mistelgau radeln und zurück ( von dir daheim ca. 25km insgesamt).
> 
> ...




Hat sich eh relativiert... 

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch!

mfg benni


----------



## sunnyDH (21. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis die Tage
> t0bi



verabschiede mich an dieser stelle einfach mal (fahr morgen heim), man sieht sich im neuen jahr! also dann: schöne weihnachten und nen guten rutsch!!

cu


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Dezember 2004)




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (21. Dezember 2004)

Viel spaß daheim und bis nächstes jahr sunny, schönes fest + guten rutsch!
und wehe du kommst ohne dein fahrrad zurück nach bayreuth


----------



## Zafee (21. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zafee (Tobias):
> 
> Hast du die nächsten Tage mal Zeit für 'ne Tour? So ein Stündlein... gemütlich nach Mistelgau radeln und zurück ( von dir daheim ca. 25km insgesamt).
> 
> ...




hi Benni;

bin leider schon daheim, und habe im Moment sehr viel um die Ohren... komme erst wieder Anfang 2005 nach BT ;-)
warum hätte es sich eh relativiert? Bike kaputt oder Du kaputt?

wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch!

@Sonja: hab Dir immernoch nicht zu Statistik gratuliert... also mach ich das nun mal hier übers Forum. Also: Herzlichen Glückwunsch   


grüße^^


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

>



mmmh...zum Glück kann ich schweigen  

G.


----------



## sunnyDH (22. Dezember 2004)

@tobi: würd ich nie wagen!
@zafee: danke!
@chicken: net heulen, so schlimm is nu auch wieder net
@LB jörg: hab ich irgendwas verpasst???

cu


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh...zum Glück kann ich schweigen
> 
> G.



.......


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> @tobi: würd ich nie wagen!
> @zafee: danke!
> @chicken: net heulen, so schlimm is nu auch wieder net
> @LB jörg: hab ich irgendwas verpasst???
> ...



Ja  , aber ich muß ja schweigen  
Kannst ja mal den Emän fragen. Weiß net ob der auch schweigen muß  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2004)

hmm schweigen muss ich net aber ich kapiers jetzt auch net um was es geht  

@konamann ...
17,5 zoll ... musst dich halt mal draufsetzen und die paar kleinigkeiten die nicht ganz so rund laufen am bike übersehen  aber nen schrotthaufen kennst ja selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (25. Dezember 2004)

Tache Zafee (Tobias),

ich hab zu Weihnachten ne 'Rolle' bekommen, sprich nen Heimtrainer  von TACX (cycle force swing) - hab mein Rad schon eingespannt und aufgebaut etc., krieg's aber noch net gescheit hin... aber mal sehen 

echt 'n geiles Teil... macht euch auf was gefasst... ab Februar fange ich knallhart mit Trainingsplan an... 

Ich mach euch alle fertig im Sommer      hehe...

yo - und was hast du so zu Weihnachten bekommen?

mail mal zurück!

mfg benni


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2004)

hmm das training fürn sommer fängt normal net erst im februar an ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)

Rolle       dazu schweig ich auch  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2004)

hmm jörg ... schau mal was ich jetzt hab  





hmm nen EMan braucht halt sowas zum spielen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm jörg ... schau mal was ich jetzt hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist ja schon 2421 Monde (bzw. Monate) alt.
Jaja, was des Christkind alles so ins Nest legt.

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Dezember 2004)

ich trainier schon seit zwei monaten für 2005 aber naja!

Schönes Teil markus aber machs bitte net kaputt!

ach jörg hast dir endlich nen neuen Fernseher schenken lassen

mfg wastl der sich jetzt für ne woche nach österreich verabschiedet

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich dacht du bist schon über Wheinachten weg.
Na dann viel Spaß und brich oder reiß dir nichts.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (27. Dezember 2004)

Hey ihr Nasen und Nasinnen,
mal wieder viele Grüße von mir! Die Lettenbrüder haben jetzt scheinbar alle Foren übernommen 
Aber was ist denn hier für eine Trainingswelle ausgebrochen?    
Wart ihr schon immer alle so fleißig??? 
Normaler Weise beginnt das Training allerdings spätestens im November! Ich hab zur Zeit E-Mail-Kontakt mit dem Karl Platt und mit der Karen Eller (musste sein, wegen des Namens  ) Die helfen mir bei meiner Facharbeit. Wenn ihr also Fragen zu nem exzessiven Training habt, könnt ihr euch melden  Trainieren kann ich allerdings nur zu Fuß zur Zeit. Mein Bike hat die BIKE    Vielleicht funktioniert es dann mal wieder. Wollte das nur mal sagen, damit ihr irgendwann mal wieder mit mir rechnen könnt  (*angeb*) 

@acid:
Rolle ist Mist, weil dem Schnee viel mehr Widerstand hat, als wie die Rolle.... und der ist auch nich so teuer und der macht mehr Spaß und er ist weiß und wirkt daher nobeler und er passt auch besser zur Jahreszeit und ob du jetzt Trinken musst, damit du entweder im Keller oder draußen in der Kälte keine Staublunge kriegst is auch schon wurscht!!! Aber geschenkt kann man ja noch durchgehen lassen 

@ALLE!!!
Beim Hensel und Koller steht ein gebrauchtes Big Hit (2003) rum, kaum gefahren, Neupreis 4300 / Jetzt wollen sie nicht mehr ganz 2000  dafür....

MfG an alle!
carsten


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach euch alle fertig im Sommer      hehe...



hmm auf ner rolle kann man weder downhill noch fahrtechnik trainiern du machst hier garkeinen fertig
du kleine beinchen rasier .....

 

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (28. Dezember 2004)

Rolle is doch echt des langweiligste was es gibt. vor der wand/vor der Glotze einen abstrampeln, 5000km keine Kurve in Sicht... nee danke, Regen hat mir noch net geschadet und schnee auch net. Dreck muss sein und frische Luft auch. 
und Fahrtechnik lernt man WIRKLICH nicht auf der Rolle.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2004)

musst nur warten bis ich meine hydropneumatische DH Rolle erfunden hab


----------



## konamann (28. Dezember 2004)

ohohoh ich ahne schlimmes! und wahrscheinlich klappt das auch noch...

nee mein vater hat auch gemeint, ob er mal so ein Ding anschaffen soll, aber für das Geld gibts auch n neues Laufrad, was viel sinnvoller is. ich hasse mein Rad! scho wiedr nix mit Radln...


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (28. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> musst nur warten bis ich meine hydropneumatische DH Rolle erfunden hab



das teil brauch ich auch ^^


----------



## littledevil (29. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> ohohoh ich ahne schlimmes! und wahrscheinlich klappt das auch noch...
> 
> nee mein vater hat auch gemeint, ob er mal so ein Ding anschaffen soll, aber für das Geld gibts auch n neues Laufrad, was viel sinnvoller is. ich hasse mein Rad! scho wiedr nix mit Radln...


Was hastn schon wieder kaputt gemacht??


----------



## Bigribiker (29. Dezember 2004)

macht halt den acid nich alle fertig!
rolle hat auch viele vorteile, der konamann bräuchte zb nur eine rolle, wobei ihm ein laufrad nich ausreicht  
und dreck kommt auch keiner ans fahrrad, vorausgesetzt man hat auch das schweißspanntuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (29. Dezember 2004)

> vorausgesetzt man hat auch das schweißspanntuch


..oder man stellt die Rolle einfach raus unters Vordach.. da schwitzt man nicht so..


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Dezember 2004)

hmm der acid weiß ja
des es nur spaßis außerdem binich selber mal cc gefahrn
achja und manche verstehn keinen spaß
legenden jr´s

mfg
Richie


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (30. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> achja und manche verstehn keinen spaß
> legenden jr´s



  
so anderes thema: STAMMTISCH! Also heut is das wetter in bayreuth ansich ok, zwar keine sonne aber trocken! Ich will heut mal wieder a bissl im park fahren gehen, bin so gegen mittag dort. Und heut abend könnt ma ja den letzten stammtisch für des jahr machen!?! Sagt mal bescheid wer bock hat!
t0bi


----------



## Bigribiker (30. Dezember 2004)

wie sieht denn euer stammtisch so aus? 
is das ein picknick im park, geht ihr in irgendne kneipe oder fahrt ihr a weng und wafft dabei a bissla?


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (30. Dezember 2004)

also bis jetz haben wir uns immer im miam miam getroffen und dort dann gemütlich was getrunken und a weng fachsimpeln uns so. fürs picknick im park is mir grad zu kalt, aber fürn sommer ne super idee.
Schaus dir einfach mal an, komm in skatepark und ich nehm dich dann mit, oder dann ab ca. 19.00 uhr im miam miam.


----------



## Bigribiker (30. Dezember 2004)

dies jahr wird des bei mir nichts mehr unter anderem wegen bikemangel, aber ich werds unter vorsätze fürs nächste jahr vermerken...
keine angst, ich halte die meisten vorsätze! 
MfG


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (30. Dezember 2004)

Also nochmal zwecks Stammtisch: *HEUTE 19.00UHR, MIAM MIAM* und alle ihre *Karren mitbringen*, wir wollen heut noch nen *mitternachtscruise *starten deswegen.
so bis heut abend dann


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. Dezember 2004)

Ui ui ui, ist es wieder so weit, oder träume ich!? Endlich wieder Stammtisch - aber man darf auch höchst erfreut sein, denn schließlich ist jeder Stammtisch ein kolossales Ereignis und kaum aus dem Bayreuther-Bikerleben wegzudenken. 
Also, ich bin 100prozentig dabei und werde selbstverständlich auch mein Radl mitbringen ... Mann ich freue mich ja so


----------



## konamann (30. Dezember 2004)

@littledevil: 1x Laufrad, vielexLager (wie eh und je) und 1x Schaltwerk außerhalb vertretbarer/jeglicher Funktion...

Schade dass ich heut net kommen kann zum Stammtischen.


----------



## munchin Monster (30. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm der acid weiß ja
> des es nur spaßis außerdem binich selber mal cc gefahrn
> achja und manche verstehn keinen spaß
> legenden jr´s
> ...



Klar weiß ich das, deswegen sag ich jetz auch nix weiter dazu       

ich komm mir vor wie... naja egal... ihr intoleranten freerider und rumhüpfer    

achja gestern hab ich einen vom hussengut rausfahren bzw. hüpfen sehen(mehr fahren als hüpfen) richtung st. georgen über die große Kreuzung Hofer Straße. naja... wurscht

euch allen viel fun!

mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (30. Dezember 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> macht halt den acid nich alle fertig!
> rolle hat auch viele vorteile, der konamann bräuchte zb nur eine rolle, wobei ihm ein laufrad nich ausreicht
> und dreck kommt auch keiner ans fahrrad, vorausgesetzt man hat auch das schweißspanntuch



danke das mich hier wenigstens ein Mensch verteidigt...    *snief* ich bin zutiefst gerührt...

Ich bin halt nich so hardcore wie alle anderen    Klar, Fahrtechnik kann man immer verbessern, aber ich muss bei nem einigermaßen NORMALEN cc-rennen keinen bunny hop durchs Ziel machen, zumal ich eh nie als erster ins Ziel komme... und den Rest, den hab ich bisher auch so gepackt  und keine Angst, ein bisschen fahren kann ich schon


----------



## munchin Monster (30. Dezember 2004)

sorry - noch ein post   

Und um das hier klarzustellen, ich hasse die Bezeichnung CC-Fahrer!!!! 
Ich fahr einfach nur Rad, auf BEIDEN rädern, ganz normal... ich fress keine Höhenmeter und Kilometer, noch stürze ich mich todesmutig irgendwo nen Berg runter, ich bin also gaaaaaanz normal und lass mich nich in ne Schublade stecken *g* 

Und ich fahr auch gern mal mit den ganzen todesmutigen hardcore freeridern nen Berg runter, bloss halt nich ganz so todesmutig...   wobei ich natürlich das normale Fahren bevorzuge (auf Schotterwegen langheizen, Wald etc.)


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (31. Dezember 2004)

an guten RUTSCH!!!! 
feiert schön, aber nicht zu doll sonst  :kotz: 

also in dem sinne bis nächstes jahr


----------



## konamann (31. Dezember 2004)

Einen herzlichen Glühstrumpf an alle, die das Jahr überlebt haben!

machts nächstes Jahr gut!


----------



## konamann (31. Dezember 2004)

Bauersbrüders out for Swizerland!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (7. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit!

So erster Stammtisch im Jahr 2005:
ich würd mal sagen das Donnerstag 13.01.05  n guter termin wär!!!
Und diesmal will ich mal n paar mehr gesichter sehn!
Nochmal: Es geht nicht darum was ihr fahrt. Is egal ob XC, Dirt, DH, FR, Trial, BMX, hauptsache 2 Räder unterm arsch! Umsomehr leutz umso besser is doch klar!!! Achja Uhrzeit und Location: 19.30 im MIAM MIAM! 
können nat. auch woanders hingehen, mir fällt blos nix ein...
Servaz R4k3t3


----------



## konamann (7. Januar 2005)

hört sich bis jetz gut an, irgendwann muss ich ja auch mal kommen.


----------



## littledevil (7. Januar 2005)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal: Es geht nicht darum was ihr fahrt. Is egal ob XC, Dirt, DH, FR, Trial, BMX, hauptsache 2 Räder unterm arsch! Umsomehr leutz umso besser is doch klar!!! Achja Uhrzeit und Location: 19.30 im MIAM MIAM!
> können nat. auch woanders hingehen, mir fällt blos nix ein...
> Servaz R4k3t3


..und was ist mit einradfahrern? Bzw manchmal hab ich auch bloß ein rad unterm arsch, und eins auf gleicher höhe mitm arsch   
wegen datum: 13. da spielen GRAVE in Bamberg .. muss ich mal sehen.. ansonsten bringts des für mich erst wieder so ab fortgeschrittenem frühling mitm stammtisch. wenn ich mal vorher ein paar stunden fahren kann.
oder ich komm mal wieder ne woche.. allerdings ist das wetter relativ unverlässlich zur zeit..


----------



## Bigribiker (7. Januar 2005)

wie stehts mit radrennfahrern mit straßen rädern??
und wie siehts mit leuten aus, die das wort rad nur vom spinnen kennen und zur zeit nur auf dem heimtrainer unterwegs sind? 
(sind frauen eigentlich lieber auf dem heimtrainer unterwegs als männer?)
und wie siehts mit ratlosen aus???
das möchte ich doch zuerst geklärt haben 
ich kenn ja das miam miam nich so, aber das rosa rosa ist auch voll lustig  
ihr könnt euch ja mal dort treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (7. Januar 2005)

an konamann
 wat isn mit deinem bruder???


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Januar 2005)

yeah grave will da auch hin nur blöd das ich ja in die schule muss am freitag
**** **** ****


----------



## konamann (9. Januar 2005)

@bigri: der chrischi hat sich jetz in der schweiz bei höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der piste des kreuzband gerissen. am ersten tag wo man fahren konnte...und am selben tag wo meine mutter in der früh nen bandscheibenvorfall hatte...bleed das.

naja jetz hat er krücken und ne schiene, die er dann zur sport dranlassen sollt wenn er in hoffentlich vier wochen wider fit is. ne operation kommt erst nächstes jahr wegen seinem sport Lk.

ich sags ja immer: snowboardfahren, da kamm sich die beine net gegeneinander verdrehen.


----------



## Bigribiker (10. Januar 2005)

@konamann
da sprichst du wahres mit dem füßeverdrehen auf ski, hab auch sonntag ein kind am kinderlift gehabt, was ständig mit seinen beinen durcheinander gekommen ist und dann musst mers wieder entknoten.... aber in jüngeren jahren ist das ja noch alles weicher. dein bruder wird halt auch langsam ein alter sack   
wie isn bei dir im moment so? viel zu tun? 
MfG
der freak


----------



## konamann (10. Januar 2005)

@bigri: ja eher wenig zu tun, wir ham momentan so wenig patienten, dass wir schränke auswischen können weils so langweilig is  
  nee passt scho. is nur scho immer fast dunkel wenn ich rauskomm...war ich heut gleich mal ohne licht auf tour und im wald versumpft  
btw: kennt einer ne richtig gute halbwegs billige Lampe???


----------



## DirtyKid (10. Januar 2005)

Also erstmal Hallo ... ich bin der Matze   für die die ich hoffentlich noch kennenlern  

Wär beim Stammtisch am Donnerstag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Januar 2005)

Naja, da werd' ich auchmal vorbeikommen, mit am anderen Freund...
vielleicht lerne ich dann diese suspekte Gestalt von Konamann kennen


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (11. Januar 2005)

ja wunderbar, da ham sich ja neue leutz gemeldet !!! Das könnt ja mal ne richtig große runde werden   
Frage: Fals am Donnerstag das Wetter mitspielt könnten wir ja vorher nen netten wald-cruise machen, dann ham wir gleich was zu erzählen!!! Bei Interesse halt rechtzeitig bescheid sagen!
Ansonsten halt bis Donnerstag um 19.30 im MIAM MIAM
SERVAZ R4k3t3


----------



## sunnyDH (12. Januar 2005)

so, back in bayreuth und mit radl! 

und ob ich am donnerstag komm, steht in den sternen, hab am freitag hgb-übungsklausur und dann gleich im anschluss orchesterprobenwochenende...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. Januar 2005)

Juhu, die liebe Sunny ist wieder da! Damit steigt der Frauenanteil explosionsartig - toll! (da kommen wieder mehr zum Stammtisch).

Haben es auch alle mitbekommen: SUNNY ist wieder da - Hauptattraktion des bayreuther Stammtisches!!!! Ihr Bikerlein kommet!

Und das gute Zweirad freut sich bestimmt auch endlich mal von Meisterhand bewegt zu werden .... Sunny kann sich ja währenddessen 'ne Runde Pennen legen...


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Januar 2005)

ahhh ichwill auch nach bayreuth


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (12. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh ichwill auch nach bayreuth



hast doch n fahrrad   
die paar kilometer...


----------



## Zafee (12. Januar 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> so, back in bayreuth und mit radl!



wow mir Radl, nice^^

nur im Mom ist es ziemlich nass


----------



## ecols (13. Januar 2005)

die Trialfraktion wird sich auch mal blicken lassen..


----------



## Bigribiker (13. Januar 2005)

hi ihr süßen,
tut mir leid, dass ich heut abend nich bei euch sein kann...
hab allerdings auch grad erfahren, dass ich ab august höchstwahrscheinlich ein jahr höhentraining am kilimanscharo mach    

ich will aber schon mal was verlauten lassen:
am 22. Jan is in bayreuth ein ordentliches hardcore konzert! u.a. mindtrap und mortal agony.. und halt noch drei weitere bands. eintritt liegt irgendwo zwischen 3 und 5 euro. WO? natürlich im härtesten schuppen bayreuths.... der rosenau    naja, aber jeder kann ja mal über seinen schatten springen! ...
hoffe, eine lustige sitzung gehabt zu haben!!!
der coarschten


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Januar 2005)

sorry leute, 
konnt gestern einfach net. bin kurz nach dem sandmännchen ins bett gefallen (mehr tot als lebendig)...jetzt erst mal probenwochenende (schon wieder kein schlaf).hilfe!hat einer streichhölzer für mich?
wünsch euch allen ein schönes wochenende und beim nächsten stammtisch bin ich wieder dabei!
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (14. Januar 2005)

so noch einer der net da war. allerdings hat mir der matze vom biken am we erzählt. sonntag könnt ich auch...hätt sogar a bike zum ausleihen.


----------



## DirtyKid (14. Januar 2005)

hoi...also ich wär auch für sonntag. könnt ich morgen sogar noch mein bike vorbereiten. hat schon jemand ne idee wohin es geht? zeitlich find ich 14h ganz ok!?


----------



## littledevil (15. Januar 2005)

@tobi: irgendwie klappt des mitm stammtisch net wenn ich schon in bayreuth bin.. aber man kann mich ja öfter mal im skatepark treffen, falls mich jemand sehen will    ich hätt übrigens noch nen packen mags dabeigehabt aber irgendwie verpeilt die zu verteilen..   
@Bigri: kilimanscharo? was machstn da? außer höhentraining natürlich..
und wegen dem konzert: Mindtrap hab ich noch net gehört aber mortal agony würd ich ja eher cannibal corpse    als youth of today oder solchen hc dingern zuordnen. Aber gute Band. Oh gott und in der rosenau.. ist natürlich nicht gerade ein Standortvorteil   
@sunny: hi!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2005)

Am Kilimanscharo ist oben ein gutes Bouldergebiet drauf.  

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (15. Januar 2005)

mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich ja mal dazu ihn zu besteigen, lifte gibts da ja sicher noch nich so viele... vielleicht seh ich dann auch endlich mal wieder schnee!!! ansonsten tu ich da für ein jahr arbeiten, wenn alles so bleibt, wies ist....

hab übrigens deine spuren gefunden jörg  
hast du den künstlichen sprung kurz vor der talstation nord angelegt?


----------



## DirtyKid (15. Januar 2005)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> hab übrigens deine spuren gefunden jörg



Noch so ein Spurenleser . Ich seh aber so auch oft, wer im Wald so biken war   .


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2005)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich ja mal dazu ihn zu besteigen, lifte gibts da ja sicher noch nich so viele... vielleicht seh ich dann auch endlich mal wieder schnee!!! ansonsten tu ich da für ein jahr arbeiten, wenn alles so bleibt, wies ist....
> 
> hab übrigens deine spuren gefunden jörg
> hast du den künstlichen sprung kurz vor der talstation nord angelegt?



Was künstlicher Sprung. Hab keinen gesehen. Mist. 
Ist es denn ein schöner?

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (16. Januar 2005)

uiii
bin grad heimgekommen von der arbeit. hab die heftigste oko abfahrt ever hinter mir, total durchgeschüttelt von den komischen bodenverhältnissen mit dem baumarktrad meiner mutter und eis, das den spikes irgendwie auch keinen halt mehr bot.... hat aber gut geklappt!
dann hab ich noch die spuren deines aha-erlebnisses gefunden, wo die rodelbahn und die piste zusammenkommen, hab weiter oben auch noch so ne ähnliche spur gemacht :S
der künstliche sprung is ne kaputte bank vor dem letzten querweg 100m vor der talstation, is aber mehr ein langsamer sprung....

MfG
carsten


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. Januar 2005)

[scheinheiligkeit] Warum denn mit dem Bike deiner Mutter ? Ist deines wohl gerade unpässlich[/scheinheiligkeit]

Wer von euch hat denn den Dirt oben am Buchstein mit diesem komischen Sand gebaut ?
Is ja murderer, dat dingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Januar 2005)

Tja, dann rate mal (Dirtnoobs können zwar nicht fahren, dafür aber bauen!)  Und wenn man erst bedenkt, dass das Ding noch lange nicht fertig ist ... also ich würde den Kicker noch 'n Stück höher ziehen ... wenn die ganze Line steht, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Januar 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann rate mal (Dirtnoobs können zwar nicht fahren, dafür aber bauen!)



ha ha ha  

was für eine lüge!


mfg
richie (der beides net kann)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Januar 2005)

Wie? Was? Nix kapiert. Muss weg!


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Januar 2005)




----------



## littledevil (17. Januar 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja murderer, dat dingen


in der Tat....   ein Arschheber


----------



## konamann (21. Januar 2005)

ja hab ich gesehen dat ding wie ich letzte woche mal wieder touren war. schön geshaped wars da noch.
geht auch mitm cc-hobel gut ab! bin nur mal gespannt wie lang das Rad das mitmacht  

@dirtnoobs: wenn ihr bauen wollt macht das aber bitte da wo kein Sand ist. fahrt zum Klinikumwald und schaut euch an, wo wir (kamaykazee, dirtykid, meister, ich und zwischendurch der wastl) zwei sommer lang dirts ausm sand gezogen haben...man sieht nix mehr. deswegen jetz die baudepression bei uns. lehm, steine, erde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (22. Januar 2005)

jung und mädels ich grüße euch!!!!

also wenn des wetter wieder besser wird würd ich gern mal mit a paar von euch in bt fahren gehn. hab aber immer bis halb vier schule in der kommenden woche und ab dann muss ich wieder auf station da sind dann die arbeitszeiten ganz unterschiedlich.
wenn wieder stammtisch ist oder jemand fahren geht könnt ihr mir ja mal schreiben 01705614440. bin nämlich nur ab und zu mal am wochenende online und bekomm so immer recht wenig mit wenn ihr euch trefft. wär echt cool! 
mfg christoph


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (25. Januar 2005)

tach zusammen!
so, nach einer woche abwesentheit bin ich nun wieder in bth. !
und es liegt massig schnee!! also fahrradtechnisch eher schlecht, obwohl im wald könnts ja eingentlich gehen.... was auf jeden fall geht is stammtisch. und zwar am *27.01.05 um 19.30 im MIAM MIAM*! ich hoff mal die leutz die das letzte mal da waren lassen sich wieder alle blicken!! für die dies bis jetz noch nicht geschafft haben: ANTANZEN    
also dann bis donnerstag!!!
Servaz R4k3t3


----------



## sunnyDH (25. Januar 2005)

kann nichts versprechen, aber...werd wahrscheinlich da sein.


wegen dem schönen Schnee: macht Spaß, den in die Augen zu bekommen!   
ne, mal im Ernst: im Winter ne Skipiste runter, das rockt!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Januar 2005)

Ich kann leider nich, aber ich sag dem anderen Flo noch beschied, vielleicht kann der.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. Januar 2005)

R4k3t3 ist wieder da! ... Und ich dachte schon, du hättest beide Hände voll zu tun   ...
Also ich bin auf jedem Fall dabei (zur Not sitzen wir eben wieder zu zweit rum - wäre nicht das erste mal).
Und ich habe schon mal was produktives gemacht und mir paar Themenpunkte einfallen lassen, die wir zusammen erörtern könnten. Aufgepasst: 
-	DH-Strecke in näherer Umgebung
-	Dirt-Line am Siegesturm
-	BuchsteinRide größeren Formates mit Einbeziehung der zahlreichen  Neuzugänge (fahren, staunen, beschnuppern)
-	Sunnys RMX  erster Fahrbericht
-	Mindtrap suckt  Auswertung des letzten Auftritts

Ahoi
j.j.


----------



## Zafee (25. Januar 2005)

/me kommt leider nicht...
kümmere mich im Moment ehr um Schadensbegrenzung bei den kommenden Klausuren   naja eigtl ehr:


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Januar 2005)

Mann, Mindtrap sind spitze !
Is halt nur net so euer Musikgeschmak, aber dat is prima Chaoscore !
Und für die Szene in BT machen die auch ewich viel (David (voc) hat z.B. das Mirror It In Blood organisiert, und das war der ultra-eventz !).

Ausserdem eine extrem sympatische Band.

Und einfach fetter Chaoscore !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. Januar 2005)

Dalai Lama engagiert sich auch wie Arsch ... und das in der ganzen Welt  doch allein deswegen ist er noch kein großer Tenor, auch wenn er stundenlange Arien unter der Dusche vorzutragen vermag. 
Chaoscore fetzt schon ... doch auch dazu braucht man Talent. Und Fantasie ... ich meine die einzige Abwechslung bei Mindtrap ist die Positionierung der Pausen (was ja wohl auch nicht zum besten Ton gehört) im Stück.


----------



## sunnyDH (26. Januar 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> -	Sunnys RMX  erster Fahrbericht



oje.


na, dann muss ich auf jedenfall dabei sein!


----------



## konamann (26. Januar 2005)

@Sahnebrot: zum abgehen hats anscheinend gereicht  
   und bitte hört endlich mal auf mit Dirtlines an alle Locations in und um Bt, wo es Sand in Massen gibt...es bringt nix!!!
   wenn wo dann gleich mal am neuen Park schaufeln, da is wenigstens Erde...

@pater: Da*W*id...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. Januar 2005)

tut mir ja leid, das ich den Herrn Dubowski in meiner geistigen Umnachtung falsch geschrieben hab !
Aber les' doch mal den alten Flyer vom Mirror it in Blood...
DA sind Rechtschreibfehler drin ( 6 oder 7 an der Zahl !)

Topic:
Was war eigentlich letzte Wochen ? War da Stammtisch ?
Is Nächste Woche einer oder nur 2-wöchentlich oder was ?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. Januar 2005)

@Pater: eigentlich immer wenns passt ... wir sind da nicht wirklich festgelegt.
Aber letzte Woche war in der Tat nix ... weiß Gott warum (ich weiß es also bin ich Gott!  ).
Aber lass mal zusammen fahren!
@Konas Mann: Man kann aber auch alles schlecht reden ... so schwarz siehts doch nun wirklich nicht aus. Z.B.: am Abenteuerspielplatz haben wir schönen lehmigen Boden (die Kicker dort stehen schon ewig) ... und unser Eigenbau in der XMulde hat auch den Herbst überstanden, obwohl aus Sand ... 
Um die Dreckshügel am Pool zu bearbeiten braucht man schweres Gerät, das leider nicht in den Rucksack passt (da ist aber auch was im Gange ... im Sommer)


----------



## DirtyKid (26. Januar 2005)

Also zugegeben in der Winterstimmung ist doch alles depresiv>negatvi! Ich schätz aber, dass wenn die ersten WARMEN Sonnenstrahlen kommen schon viel los sein wird in Sachen "fun"biken in den Wäldern Bayreuths...

In diesem Sinne bis Donnerstag


----------



## sunnyDH (27. Januar 2005)

sorry, meld mich ab. muss verdammt viel lernen und das is mir ehrlich gesagt wichtiger. befürchte, dieses sem wirds nix mehr...


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Januar 2005)

DirtyKid schrieb:
			
		

> Also zugegeben in der Winterstimmung ist doch alles depresiv>negatvi!
> In diesem Sinne bis Donnerstag



hmm bei mir is egal welche jahreszeit bei mir liegts immer nur daran ob ich geld hab und ob des fahrrad gerade kaputt is oder net..naja   

auch für mich kommen irgendwann bessere zeiten
IRGENDWANN!

 

mfg
Richie


----------



## konamann (27. Januar 2005)

@Sahnebrot: keine depri, sondern erfahrung...
                  und schau mal in den Baucontainer...da is alles was nicht in den rucksack passt


----------



## Bayer (30. Januar 2005)

ach schade ich bekomm von den stammtischen immer erst am samstag mit wenn sie scho vorbei sind... also ich würd, wenn nächsten do. wieder einer ist echt gern hingehn. hier nochmal die nummer wär cool wenn wer schreibt wann was ist: 01705614440. ich geb den ersten der mir bescheid gibt auch ein bier aus! -also is des net ein argument!

mfg christoph


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (1. Februar 2005)

hallo zusammen!
hier der nächste stammtische termin: *03.02.05, 19.30 uhr im MIAM MIAM*
also alles beim alten! um zahlreiches erscheinen wird gebeten!
bis denne 
R4k3t3


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2005)

hehe kann mal wieder net kommen....naja
achja 

SCHREIBT DEM CHRISTOPH DOCH BITTE MAL NE SMS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (1. Februar 2005)

> hehe kann mal wieder net kommen....naja


 dito..


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2005)

http://fbtb.de/concerts/ageofquarrel/

hardcore is ja im moment voll angesagt   

the song remains insane insane insane insane
!!!!


----------



## Kamaykazee (9. Februar 2005)

Sersla Jungs! Wollt hier nurmal schnell und ganz offiziell vermelden dass ich hier zwar noch aktiv bin aber zur Zeit durch die Folgen eines Kreuzbandrisses vom Schiefahren  zur zeit erstmal nicht mehr so aktiv fahre! 

Hab zwar schon wieder angefangen aber mit großen Aktionen geht erstaml nix! Also gehabt euch wohl und lassts ordentlich krachen!


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Februar 2005)

Hi leute,

kennt hier jemand den Sascha Schraml persönlich, also den, der jetzt den MC Bayreuth macht? Echt 'n netter Kerl. War jetzt die Woche mal drin wegen paar Kleinigkeiten. - Wollt nur mal posten, weil ja vor ein paar Wochen irgendeiner geschrieben hat, dass da bald der Sascha den MC macht - da hab ich mich gewundert und eigentl. auch mal nachgefragt - kam aber keine Antwort - 

naja  - etz hab ich's auch gemerkt    


greetz!   


- - - benni (AcIDrIdEr)


----------



## Zafee (9. Februar 2005)

den multicycle?


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Februar 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> den multicycle?



genau den mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2005)

Hier damit ihn jeder mal sieht.
Ähhm, der ganz rechte natürlich.
Hier kommt er gerade von seiner tägliche 150km Runde zurrück um sich dann daheim noch 2h auf der Rolle abzuwärmen  

G.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. Februar 2005)

Is der Michel jetz ganz weg, oder machen die den MC zusammen, oder wie sieht das nu aus ?


----------



## konamann (10. Februar 2005)

momentan is der michl noch manchmal da, z.b. morgen bzw immer dann wenn der sascha schule hat... ca noch bis ende märz ab und an. dann geht er komplett zu cube und der sascha macht den laden.

ja...


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Februar 2005)

Wir werden unseren Michl alle vermissen      *snief*

 

Trotzdem alles gute!


- mfg benni

- achja, is der Sascha hier auch im FOrum unterwegs?


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Februar 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> momentan is der michl noch manchmal da, z.b. morgen bzw immer dann wenn der sascha schule hat



Und mir hat der Michl gesagt, dass der Sascha immer Donnerstags Schule hat. War ja heut drinnen und da war der Sascha ja da...    lol

egal-

cu!


----------



## konamann (12. Februar 2005)

färiän?

ja der hat mal irgendwas von internetforum gesagt...kan plan.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Februar 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> ja der hat mal irgendwas von internetforum gesagt...kan plan.




...check das mal aus 


- benni


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Februar 2005)

ne der is hier nich forum unterwegs...
was willst denn überhaupt von dem ???
willst ihn ein blasen oder was? ne kannst vergessen der steht nur auf knackige kleine street-fahrer
und brauchst garnet hoffen,dass er mal mit dir trainiert oder so
ne ne ne du bist viel zu schlecht 
 
mfg
richie


----------



## konamann (13. Februar 2005)

geh halt rein in den laden.


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Februar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ne der is hier nich forum unterwegs...
> was willst denn überhaupt von dem ???
> willst ihn ein blasen oder was? ne kannst vergessen der steht nur auf knackige kleine street-fahrer
> und brauchst garnet hoffen,dass er mal mit dir trainiert oder so
> ...



aha, sehr nett... das merk ich mir...   


-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (20. Februar 2005)

so servus alle miteinander. wollt nur mal so nachfragen ob ein stammtisch am donnerstag zamgehtl. also ich wär dabei und hät viell sogar ein weiteres bikendes wesen mit dabei. wär cool wenns klappt!!!! 

@tobi: ich ruf halt einfach wieder an und frag nach ob einer is weil ich ja unter der woche kein www hab. 

also dere daweil! man sieht sich hoffentlich mal irgendwann

mfg christoph


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (20. Februar 2005)

Servaz!!!
So endlich mal wieder STammtisch.  Da ja jetz scho seit 2 wochen keiner war    wirds mal wieder zeit!! Deswegen nächster Termin 24.02.05 um 19.30 UHR im MIAM MIAM. Kommt mal alle hübsch vorbei, ihr drückeberger  
Bis denn grüße von der 
R4k3t3


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Februar 2005)

wie die meisten wissen, bin ich allegemein verhasst
deswegen werde ich diesesmal auch nciht aufkreuzen  

mfg
richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. Februar 2005)

Bin dabei.
und ich hoffe, ich kann den Flo mitbringen.


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. Februar 2005)

um mal hier eine lanze zu brechen!
Ich aknn den richie gut leiden!

ich kann mal wieder net bin am freitag früh dann beim boarden!

bis irgendwann!

mfg

wastl


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (22. Februar 2005)

richie so schlimm bist a wieda net! 
also schau das dein arsch am donnerstag her schwingst!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Februar 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> um mal hier eine lanze zu brechen!
> Ich aknn den richie gut leiden!


noch nieeeee hat jemand so etwas berührendes zu  mir gesagt
 *schnief*


----------



## konamann (22. Februar 2005)

wenn ich net zufällig in Forchheim in der kletterhalle bin, komm ich spontan mal vorbei


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2005)

In der Magnesia?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (23. Februar 2005)

jo. exaktemente da. einfach nur geil das teil. war leider letzte woche des erste mal da. aber bestimmt net des letzte mal.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (24. Februar 2005)

ich kann heut leider doch nicht, hab immer noch die grippe   
also dann, viel spaß heut abend und bis hoffentlich nächste woche!!


----------



## sunnyDH (25. Februar 2005)

Ich hab Ferien!!!


----------



## Zafee (25. Februar 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Ferien!!!



ich nicht :-(
darf Recht lernen für die Nachklausur^^
was treibst Du heute abend?

grüße


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Februar 2005)

Ihr Labbn, keine alte Sau war da. Ich war im MiamMiam, weil ich dort a paar leut getroffen hab, und dachte mir, wenn die weg sin, geh ich zum bike-Stammtisch...

...nix wars....


...bin ich halt mit meiner Freundin Pizzaessen gegangen, aber die weiss halt nix über Fahrräder


----------



## konamann (25. Februar 2005)

brings ihr bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (25. Februar 2005)

naja sunny und ich _hatten_ Prüfungen


----------



## munchin Monster (25. Februar 2005)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann heut leider doch nicht, hab immer noch die grippe



Von der bÃ¶sen Grippe hab ich ja noch gar nix gesehen in meinem Umfeld... aber der Virus wird Opfer fordern...     naja.. Scherz beiseite, wobei das nicht allzu lustig ist. Wieso sind alle immer krank, ausser ich? - Ich kÃ¶nnte wunderbar ein paar langweilige Schulstunden verpassen - z.b. den ach so wertvollen Reliunterricht etc. - naja egal...

@ Tobias (Zafee) : Hast Bock am 17.04 Marathon mitzufahren?  brauchst nur 30â¬ Startgeld und nen Helm....      

cu benni


----------



## Zafee (26. Februar 2005)

das wird an meiner aktuellen Kondition scheitern...
habe nun kaum mehr was gemacht....
aber nun hat mich das leben wenigstens kurzzeitig wieder^^ hat heute scho gut angefangen mit Fussballspielen, essen gehen und bis jetzt feiern   ab heute werde ich wieder vermehrt Sport treiben; aber muss auch für Recht lernen  und evtl für ne weitere Klausur; mal schauen wie lange meine Lebensfreude anhält... nun ist aber erstmal Sport & Spass abgesagt... endlich mal wieder genau das tun, auf was ich Lust habe   

Aber das mitm Marathon wird ehr weniger klappen, da ich Ende April Recht schreibe^^ aber wir können gerne mal wieder so fahren.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (26. Februar 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> aber wir können gerne mal wieder so fahren.




Klar, mach mer scho. Halten wir mal die zweite Aprilwoche fest... da müsste das Wetter dann auch mal stimmen für ne schöne Tour   

Ich muss eh noch weng Fahrtechnik trainieren vorm Marathon. Aber ich hab ja im September einiges über Zentrifugalkräfte, etc. gelernt  


machs gut!

mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (26. Februar 2005)

jo muss nur sehen wie ich in Bayreuth bin... bin ca die Hälfte der vorlesungsfreien Zeit hier zu gange.


grüße


----------



## sunnyDH (28. Februar 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> aber muss auch für Recht lernen  und evtl für ne weitere Klausur; mal schauen wie lange meine Lebensfreude anhält



ich werde in den Ferien Makro und BWL lernen, kann gut sein, dass ich alle 3 Klausuren noch ma schreib, soll ich jetzt weinen?   


Also, am Mittwoch fahr ich heim, wünsch euch allen schon ma schöne Ferien, lassts euch gutgehen, (spätestens) sobald ich wieder in Bayreuth bin (Anfang April), meld ich mich und dann lass mers mal wieder zam krachen! Sprich, ich bin dann sicher beim nächsten Stammtisch dabei.

CU!


----------



## Zafee (28. Februar 2005)

/me fährt morgen nachmittag heim... aber werde nur so ca 7-10 Tage daheim bleiben...

Anfang April bin ich auch sehr wahrscheinlich da... kannst Dich ja mal melden, wenn Du Lust hast, was zu unternehmen...

@all: schöne Ferien


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. März 2005)

Na ihr elenden Lammärsche und Lammärschinnen, kaum ist j.j. nicht da, geht in Bth gar nix - erbärmlich!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (6. März 2005)

La*h*märsche !

die Zeit muss sein !


----------



## littledevil (8. März 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Na ihr elenden Lammärsche und Lammärschinnen, kaum ist j.j. nicht da, geht in Bth gar nix - erbärmlich!


 
Freitag, 11.03.05 Juz Marktredwitz



AGE OF QUARREL Vol. I



Bust The Chain (HC/ Wien)

From Bottle To Brain (Melodycore/ NDC)

x Crosscheck x (HC/ Meerane)

Spite! (HC/ Nbg.)

und

DEAD MAN'S HAND (HC/ WEN)



Beginn !!pünktlich!! um 20.00 mit DMH!!!!!



Weitersagen, hinkommen, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. März 2005)

nu klear bin ich dabei

ich suche noch mitfahrgelegenheit????
(andi? ) hehe
mfg
Richie


----------



## Bigribiker (11. März 2005)

oh geil!
da wär ich schon gern hingekommen!
aber leider veranstaltete ich mit meiner klasse freitag ne oberstufenfete im komm
also wer nicht bis nach mak kommt, kommt halt ins komm!
wem das noch nicht genug komms waren:
kommen, kommen, kommen!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (19. März 2005)

@Tobias (Zafee):

Wann bist du mal wieder in Bayreuth? Wenn's die nächsten Wochen mal gscheit warm wird und net pisst, dann könnten wir doch mal auf Tour gehen. Müssen ja nicht gleich 80km sein...  ... wobei.. wenn's Wetter passt   

Also, lass mal wieder was von dir hören...


mfg benni


----------



## SahnebrotRider (31. März 2005)

Heute wieder Stammtisch! 19:30 Uhr, MIAM MIAM.
Kommet oder verrecket!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (31. März 2005)

bin heut auch mal wieder da !!!
bis später am stammtisch!


----------



## OLB Phil (31. März 2005)

Fugg ,zu spät gelesen!

nachdem ich jetzt ja von mak nach BT gezogen bin, muss ich da auch ma vorbeikommen wenn ich darf?!

dann sacht ma an wann wieder was geht, dass ich in dem kaff hier auch ma was kennen lern ausser arbeit.


CU Phil


----------



## Bigribiker (1. April 2005)

oh man mädels, scheiß auf second rage heut abend!
das hier ist übelst übelst übelst!!!!

http://www.selbcity.de/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1

eintritt 7 kleine eurola für des, was euch da geboten ist!!!
also, man sieht sich!


----------



## Bigribiker (1. April 2005)

Pater, Pater

Ich brauche eure Hilfe!
Weissu die Tel.Nr. vom Philip Beck???
Wenn ja, schick sie mir per SMS oder ruf ihn an und sag ihm er soll mich anrufen! ist wichtig!! heute noch, morgen is zu spät!


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. April 2005)

ja toll und wie komm ich hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2005)

gott hat dir beine zum treten gegeben ... die ingenieurskunst dir zwei räder mit fussantrieb ... also wo is das prob


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. April 2005)

gott hat mri eine scheiß klitsche gegeben die nur einen gang hat und hinten sowie auchvorne schleift
und meine beine müssten auch mal wieder geölt werden


----------



## Pater Paranoia (1. April 2005)

Weisst du wie das für mich klingt ?
   MIMIMIMIMIMIM    


Spass beiseite, das wird scih doch mal regeln lassen...
Wenn ich a Auto krieg, hol ich dich ab !


----------



## munchin Monster (1. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> gott hat mri eine scheiß klitsche gegeben die nur einen gang hat



Singlespeeder?


----------



## DirtyKid (1. April 2005)

nArbend Jungs!

Wie schauts aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit morgen so gegen 17h ne Runde zu biken am Siegesturm bei den Hügeln? 
Das Wetter lässt ja einiges zu...


----------



## munchin Monster (1. April 2005)

Ihr wollt also vor meiner Haustür biken...

Naja wenn ihr net so laut seid is schon ok...

vielleicht schau ich ja mal vorbei   

hüpft ihr da auch irgendwo krass runter?   

edit: ich bin ja morgen im FIchtelgebirge unterwegs.. naja vllt. schaff ichs rechtzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. April 2005)

Schon gut, schon gut - ich bin dabei (dann schaue ich eben nur zu ... und Klappspaten bringe ich auch mit!)
Treffen wir uns vorher in der Stadt oder gleich oben?


----------



## DirtyKid (2. April 2005)

sagen wir gleich oben? weil ich erst so gegen halb fünf heim komm und net weiß ob ich es gleich schaff...also pauschal fünf uhr an den hügeln!?

"kommen sie oder weinen sie" > MIB


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. April 2005)

Also 17:00 Abenteuerspielplatz.


----------



## DirtyKid (2. April 2005)

Was war los  bin erst um 17.15 oben....^^


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. April 2005)

DirtyKid schrieb:
			
		

> "kommen sie oder weinen sie" > MIB



Tja Mr. DirtyKid, ich nehme an, du hast geheult wie ein Baby. Was war los? Keiner da gewesen.
Dafür habe ich in der Wartezeit den "Treter" gelernt!
j.j.


----------



## DirtyKid (2. April 2005)

Hm dann musstest du ja auch ziemlich geweint haben, warst ja net da schließlich.   

Dafür hast was gelernt kleiner Bub  ...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. April 2005)

Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? Ich bin da fast 2 Stunden rumgezirkelt!  ... Richtest du dich noch nach der Winterzeit? ... Sonst kann ich es mir nicht erklären, wie wir uns da verpasst haben können ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. April 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du wie das für mich klingt ?
> MIMIMIMIMIMIM
> 
> 
> ...




saucool!


----------



## sunnyDH (4. April 2005)

So, 
back in Bayreuth!

Ohne RMX (bitte nicht wieder schimpfen), aber mit gute Laune   und ner Menge anstehender Arbeit  :kotz: 

Wann ist der nächste Stammtisch?

CU!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> back in Bayreuth!
> 
> ... mit gute Laune   !



Hört hört!   

Der nächste Stammtisch ist am 7.04. zur gewohnten Zeit. Allerdings ein anderes Lokal  MIAM MIAM stinkt! Alles Weitere wird noch rechtzeitig publiziert  einfach am Mittwoch noch mal rein schauen.
Ahoi
j.j.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hört hört!


...und keiner hat sie vermisst


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Das glaubst aber auch nur du!


----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaubst aber auch nur du!



Möglicherweise...


----------



## konamann (4. April 2005)

wo wolltn ihr hin beim nächsten mal?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Steht noch nicht fest ... irgendwohin, wo Sangria in Eimern serviert wird ...


----------



## konamann (4. April 2005)

im carolina's Western saloon gibts Weizen aus Pitchern


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Hauptsache billig - ich bin nicht länger bereit für ein Pfirsichsaft 2,20 + Trinkgeld zu bezahlen! Und etwas süffiger könnte es auch sein ... und richtige Musik. Schließlich sind wir FreeRider, harte Säue - das Lokal sollte uns gerecht werden!


----------



## littledevil (4. April 2005)

Kanapeé würd ich sagen.. ich komm allerdings trotzdem nicht


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. April 2005)

"Arsch!", würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (5. April 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache billig - ich bin nicht lÃ¤nger bereit fÃ¼r ein Pfirsichsaft 2,20â¬ + Trinkgeld zu bezahlen! Und etwas sÃ¼ffiger kÃ¶nnte es auch sein ... und richtige Musik. SchlieÃlich sind wir FreeRider, harte SÃ¤ue - das Lokal sollte uns gerecht werden!


*lol* *rofl* *gg* *fg*


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. April 2005)

Podium wäre eine Alternative !


----------



## OLB Phil (5. April 2005)

Jupp ich kimm a mahl!
aber irgenwas cooles und bissi siffiges wär scho recht!
können uns ja wie die heutige jungend das so macht mit nem sixpack aner
Bushaltestelle treffen <lol>
brauch ma nur noch nen Proleten mit fett schlechter mucke im auto der sich danebenstellt....  

Nee aber sacht ma was, dann komm ich auch!

@tdschiggenfeed lass dich auch mal blicken.

So dann geh ich nmal wieder auf arbeit


----------



## sunnyDH (5. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ...und keiner hat sie vermisst



immer diese unqualifizierten Kommentare    aus der Kindergartenecke....  




am Donnerstag bin ich dabei! egal wo, hauptsache, es kommen gscheit viele Leute mit, damits lustig wird. Denkt dran: wir brauchen niemanden, der für uns Party macht, wir SIND die Party!


----------



## munchin Monster (5. April 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese unqualifizierten Kommentare    aus der Kindergartenecke....



Ich dachte immer man muss garnicht qualifiziert sein um sich mit euch zu unterhalten. Aber dein Niveau ist ja anscheinend nicht sehr hoch wenn du mich als Kindergartenecke beschimpfst    Nur weil du schon studierst... ui...


----------



## munchin Monster (5. April 2005)

oder kannst du mittlerweile schneller als 15km/h in der Ebene fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (5. April 2005)

das niveau singt....





ein lied von blödheit


----------



## Zafee (5. April 2005)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ma nur noch nen Proleten mit fett schlechter mucke im auto der sich danebenstellt....



den Part würde ich gerne übernehmen!!! Mir fehlt leider das Auto...    


@Benni: zügele Dich der Sonja gegenüber mal ein bisschen... immerhin sprichst Du mit einer Frau... (auch wenn ihr euch anscheinend nicht so mögt muss sowas nicht sein)


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (5. April 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> @Benni: zügele Dich der Sonja gegenüber mal ein bisschen... immerhin sprichst Du mit einer Frau... (auch wenn ihr euch anscheinend nicht so mögt muss sowas nicht sein)



Frau oder nicht Frau, wo liegt der Unterschied


----------



## Zafee (5. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Frau oder nicht Frau, wo liegt der Unterschied



verkneife es Dir einfach. Wäre wirklich besser.


----------



## munchin Monster (5. April 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre wirklich besser.



Könntest du einige Vorteile erläutern?


----------



## Zafee (5. April 2005)

mach was Du für richtig hälst; ich finde Dein Verhalten jedenfalls recht kindisch...


----------



## munchin Monster (5. April 2005)

ok ok ich hör auf.


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. April 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> mach was Du für richtig hälst; ich finde Dein Verhalten jedenfalls recht kindisch...



dies ist nichts neues...


----------



## sunnyDH (6. April 2005)

tja, kleiner benni, am tobi könntest du dir ruhig eine scheibe abschneiden...  
im übrigen hätte ich gerne das letzte wort (weiß, dass ist auch sehr kindisch): alles nur, weil du keine chancen bei mir hast?   (anmerkung: alles net so ernst nehmen, ich bin gewiss net beleidigt und mach grad auch nur spaß)

so, genug, werd nix mehr sagen.

wir sehn uns morgen!!


----------



## munchin Monster (6. April 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> tja, kleiner benni, am tobi könntest du dir ruhig eine scheibe abschneiden...
> im übrigen hätte ich gerne das letzte wort (weiß, dass ist auch sehr kindisch): alles nur, weil du keine chancen bei mir hast?   (anmerkung: alles net so ernst nehmen, ich bin gewiss net beleidigt und mach grad auch nur spaß)
> 
> so, genug, werd nix mehr sagen.
> ...



Ich darf aber generell schon noch was sagen hier oder?   

Stimmt - der Tobi is schon i.O. - stehst wohl auf den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (6. April 2005)

Wo is jetzt morgen Stammtisch, oder is das geheim und ich darf nicht kommen???

Is mir mein guter ruf wohl schon vorausgeeilt?!  

@körner Kimmst du a?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. April 2005)

Nur Geduld, meine Damen und Herren (vor allem Herren!) - j.j. wird's schon richten (ist echt cool, von sich in der dritten Person zu sprechen ...)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. April 2005)

Folgendes, liebe Sportsfreunde:
Mir ist wieder eingefallen, warum wir damals ausgerechnet MIAM MIAM zu unserem StammtischStammlokal auserkoren hatten. Nämlich wegen der hervorragenden und in Bth einzigartiger Rundumsicht nach Draußen, sodass man jederzeit ein Auge auf sein bestes Stück hat. Angesichts dieses bemerkenswerten Sicherheitszugewinns erscheinen mir die horrenden Getränkepreise nun mehr als angemessen.
So denn: Stammtisch am Donnerstag den 7.04. -  wie gewohnt um 19:30 im MiamMiam.
Guten Tag.
j.j.


----------



## konamann (6. April 2005)

schee


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. April 2005)

*****


----------



## sunnyDH (7. April 2005)

gut, bin dabei...

ach, sagt mal, wollte der kleine nicht seine klappe halten?


----------



## munchin Monster (7. April 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> gut, bin dabei...
> 
> ach, sagt mal, wollte der kleine nicht seine klappe halten?



Darf ich jetzt hier garnix mehr sagen?    so klein bin ich auch wieder nicht um das mal klarzustellen   gestern hat mich einer auf 20 geschätzt    allerdings war ich in voller bikemontur


----------



## Pater Paranoia (7. April 2005)

Also, ich bin eh im MiamMiam, und muss was erledigen.
Danach komme cih dann gernst (tolles Wort  ) zu euch.


----------



## konamann (7. April 2005)

achja ich komm net   

warum muss der mulicycle grad heut zu haben, wo bike-mailorder es schafft, mir innerhalb von zwei tagen ein passendes Innenlager zu schicken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. April 2005)

:d  :d  :d


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. April 2005)

gelöscht -  muss ja nicht sein solche persönlichen beschimpfungen. bitte in zukunft lassen.

grüße coffee


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. April 2005)

... ich hätte es zu gerne gelesen. Ging es gegen mich?


----------



## munchin Monster (8. April 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hätte es zu gerne gelesen. Ging es gegen mich?



Nein, ging gegen mich. Und sowas zeugt nun wirklich nicht von Intelligenz ^^ naja wie auch immer...

*mfg*   benni


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. April 2005)

War aber mal echt lustich gestern.
Besonders beeindruckt hat Phil's "Standfestigkeit" und das Wissen darum, wie butterweich gefedert Sunny mitm RMX rumfährt.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. April 2005)

@ Pater:           Amen!
@ AcIDrIdEr:       Was stand denn nun da?
@ Chickenfeed:     Würdest du es bitte mir persönlich noch mal sagen... bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (8. April 2005)

ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt schon garnicht mehr...so standard beleidigung halt von wegen kleiner VC (bitte englisch aussprechen) und so...

is ja mein hobby

mfg
Richie


----------



## munchin Monster (8. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ...so *standard beleidigung * halt von wegen kleiner VC (bitte englisch aussprechen) und so...



...aus langeweile entstandene unbegründete Beleidigungen... jaja...


----------



## sunnyDH (9. April 2005)

@Pater: na haha   
@Acid: und wenn du dann mal 20 bist, siehste halt schon aus wie 30, findest du das gut?   
@Chicken: du bist aber auch ein böser Bube...
@j.j.: die haare bleiben! _(insider)_


----------



## Bayer (9. April 2005)

so bin auch wieder mal kurz online...
war lustig am donnerstag! wie lang wart ihr noch? könnten fürs nächste mal nen vernünftigen tisch an der glasfront reservieren... besteht interesse?

mfg christoph


----------



## SahnebrotRider (9. April 2005)

@Bayer: Aber sicher dat!

Nächster Termin: Do. der 14.04., 19:00 MiamMiam

@Sunny: In diesr Sache ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen! Und was ist meit der Farbe? Wie wäre es mit Schwarz?


----------



## munchin Monster (9. April 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> @Acid: und wenn du dann mal 20 bist, siehste halt schon aus wie 30, findest du das gut?



Solang ich mit 20 nicht ausseh wie 15 ^^


----------



## Pater Paranoia (9. April 2005)

j.j., du solltest das mit den Haaren überdenken...
....wir wissen doch jetzt, das sich Downhiller und Freerider die Beine NICHT rasieren, auch die Frauen nicht. (Und das mit denenm am Kopf hatten wir ja schon).

Desweiteren scheine ich eine kleine Spannung zwischen dem Acidrider und der sonja zu vernehmen, woran liegt das ? Alte Familienfehde ?


----------



## OLB Phil (9. April 2005)

@all vom letzten do
jo war echt nett! komm auf jeden. bin halt immer bissi später da ich lang schaffe muss.

@pater paranoia
wie war dei Prüfung, oder ham wa dich geschädigt durch langen stammtischaufenthalt?

@sunnyDH

check ma den link hier:
http://www.lettenbrueder.com/PHP/7-shop/show.php?rb=328&nav=327
und dann ganz weit unten kommt auch das shirt für mädels  

wann geht eigentlich allgemein mal riden in BT?
Muss ma wieder fahren, war zu lang ohne rad, also erst mal looserrunde


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. April 2005)

Prüfung war eher *******, hätte doch lieber noch a Hefe trinken sollen...

Fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## konamann (11. April 2005)

könnt ihr bitte aufhören vom fahren zu reden?

unfähiger radladen hat innenlager seit freitag, heut sagt er am telefon er hat das alte scho ausgebaut und das neue is bis morgen drin, danach seh ich das bike zufällig noch mit dem alten lager da stehen...  

Donnerstag hab ich bis jetz noch nix vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (11. April 2005)

.. @konamann: am besten alles selber machen    dann kommt wenigstens sowas nicht mehr vor.. schon sehr ärgerlich.. 
@all: wie siehts denn aus im neuen park? viele skater unterwegs? evtl bin ich am wochenende mal dort zu ner kleinen vormittags session wenn noch net so viel verkehr ist.. jemand bock?


----------



## sunnyDH (12. April 2005)

@phil: hab das t-shirt gleich mal bestellt!

das mim acid kann ich net so ganz verstehen, ich mein, warum er ein problem mit mir hat. könnte ein traumatisches kindheitserlebnis für verantwortlich sein...wie war das, benni? kriegst du net immer haue von deinem bruder?   
(im übrigen werd ich in zukunft an jeden kommentar von mir so einen    dranhängen, damit jeder weiß, dass das scherzhaft is)

cu


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. April 2005)

das wird wohl pure verzweiflung sein....


----------



## munchin Monster (12. April 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das, benni? kriegst du net immer haue von deinem bruder?



Nee, ich bin ja mittlerweile viel größer und stärker als er...


----------



## konamann (12. April 2005)

So an alle DirtFreunde in BT: 
Hab gestern abend vom Michi Kleber (der typ vom Skatepark) nen Anruf erhalten zwecks Planungstreffen für die Dirtstrecke am Skatepark. leider war das Treffen scho gestern abend und ich hatte keine Zeit. 
Auf alle Fälle sollen die Bauarbeiten in den Pfingstferien stattfinden und es werden ca. 15 Biker/BMXer dafür gebraucht.
näheres folgt...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. April 2005)

Ich hatte mich gestern an der Eintracht mit einem kleinen BMXer unterhalten - der hat so ziemlich das gleiche erzählt ...
Also hey, Konamann: Wenn du dich des Öfteren mit'm Michi unterhältst - könntest du bitte RECHTZEITIG den Termin des Baubeginns posten. Wir alle wären dir sehr verbunden!
j.j.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. April 2005)

nicht vergessen FrOInde: heute 19:00 MiamMiam


----------



## munchin Monster (14. April 2005)

nicht vergessen FrOInde: heute 20:00 Brauereischänke am Markt ^^


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. April 2005)

19.00 MiamMiam bin da.
Wahrsch. sogar mitm Downhiller (hab das Schloss DAHEIM gefunden  )
Hoffe, viele kommen !
Und ich hoffe weiterhinn, das J.J. versucht nicht wieder sein Stuff an Betrunkene zu verchecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (14. April 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> 19.00 MiamMiam bin da.
> Wahrsch. sogar mitm Downhiller (hab das Schloss DAHEIM gefunden  )
> Hoffe, viele kommen !
> Und ich hoffe weiterhinn, das J.J. versucht nicht wieder sein Stuff an Betrunkene zu verchecken



Ich würd aufpassen mitm Bike... die Russen sind da recht agil und flink!


----------



## konamann (14. April 2005)

zum baubeginn wird sich eh jeder Interessierte quasi in ne Liste eingetragen haben. ich und mein Bruder stehen da scho drin, ich denk ich werd wenn möglich (wenn ich komm, dann ne runde später) heut abend mal adressen sammeln und dann mal weiterleiten.

der Kleber will dann nen Plan erstellen, dass zumindest ne mindestbesetzung da is.


ok in diesem Sinne. wenn dann ne runde später aber ich will scho kommen. ich denk ich schaffs.


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2005)

heut Abend 2200 Komm
Semestereröffnungsfete!
Kommen Pflicht da ich mich mal wieder ins Nachtleben von bayreuth stürze!
Achja man sollte schon 18 sein!

mfg

wastl


----------



## munchin Monster (14. April 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> heut Abend 2200 Komm
> Semestereröffnungsfete!
> Kommen Pflicht da ich mich mal wieder ins Nachtleben von bayreuth stürze!
> Achja man sollte schon 18 sein!
> ...




...gefälschter Ausweis - wär ne Möglichkeit


----------



## konamann (15. April 2005)

mensch verdammt eigentlich wollten wir, nachdem wir das vereinslokal gegen halb zwei verlassen haben noch kommen, aber neues bike am Komm abstellen??? nee leider nich.

war schön gestammtischt gestern! oldschool storys


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ...gefälschter Ausweis - wär ne Möglichkeit


wennst es scho kacke findest ...das dich alle verarschen
dann lass halt solche aussagen einfach weg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (15. April 2005)

samstag nachmittags rollen gehen wenn ich mich dann scho wieder bewegen kann?


----------



## munchin Monster (16. April 2005)

Ich glaub ich hab gestern einige Spezialisten von euch in der Fußgängerzone gesehen. Bin an euch vorbeigefahren. War so gegen 18.20Uhr oder 18.30Uhr weiß nimmer so genau...

...oder das war jmd. anderes...

mfg


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. April 2005)

Ach DU warst dieser Spandex-Typ in der City, den wir alle herzhaft ausgelacht haben ???


----------



## Zafee (16. April 2005)

Was is denn bitte Spandex?


----------



## OLB Phil (16. April 2005)

Na halt so eierpamperhosen und zweithaut-jersys  

nix perverses! also nich im sexuellen sinne, denn ich finds schon tierisch pervers!
Tu ich lieber nix können und wenigstens locker aussehen


----------



## munchin Monster (16. April 2005)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Na halt so eierpamperhosen und zweithaut-jersys



ich weiß ja nicht wen ihr da noch gesehen habt. Ich war jedenfalls fix unterwegs - 45 vllt.

eierpamperhosen? könntest vllt. noch mal genauer erklären.


----------



## Bayer (16. April 2005)

@ acidrider: bevor du hier groß rumfrägst laber doch die leut einfach mal an oder bist du zu schüchtern???


----------



## munchin Monster (16. April 2005)

Ich werd schon meine Gründe haben wieso ich mit 45 durch die Fußgängerzone bretter. Hatte keine Zeit. Außerdem, wieso sollte ich die anlabern, wenn sie Leute aufgrund ihrer Kleidung eh nich mögen?


----------



## Bayer (16. April 2005)

da ham mas ja scho wenn dich eh keiner leiden kann warum nervst hier dann noch rum???


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. April 2005)

Ja, schneller CC-Fahrer mit Acid.
Dann warstes Du.
Was haben wir gelacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (16. April 2005)

Ohne jetzt jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen:

Fahren ist immer noch besser als stehen!... Es sei denn man steht ausschliesslich auf VR oder HR...


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, schneller CC-Fahrer mit Acid.
> Dann warstes Du.
> Was haben wir gelacht...



Aha... und dann soll ich stehenbleiben und mit euch ne Konversation anfangen.... ? naja, ihr seid schon sehr komisch manchmal...


----------



## Bayer (17. April 2005)

du müsstes ja nur fragen ob des die leute ausm forum sind die du immer nervst und dann müsstes hier net rumfragen!!! würde uns allen viele nerven sparen!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. April 2005)

Wer wollte ne Conversation ?
Über Beine rasieren ?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2005)

kindergarten 

@acid ... du tust wirklich alles um jedes vorurteil über xc fahrer zu bestätigen


----------



## gustav_gans (17. April 2005)

n´abend...
ja hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet ne, nachdem sich in bayreuth und drumherum langsam ne internetbikeszene bildet...
hat evtl jemand lust heut a runde zu drehen? gegen drei, festspielpark beim weiher dann in wald? vorrausgesetzt es pisst net


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

gustav_gans schrieb:
			
		

> n´abend...
> ja hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet ne, nachdem sich in bayreuth und drumherum langsam ne internetbikeszene bildet...
> hat evtl jemand lust heut a runde zu drehen? gegen drei, festspielpark beim weiher dann in wald? vorrausgesetzt es pisst net



Korrektur: Internet-spacko-street-szene


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. April 2005)

Beruhig dich mal, kleiner.
Was wir z.B. gestern am Siegesturm getrieben haben, war sicher KEIN Street-gefahre.
Und wenn du mal mitspielen willst, komm halt mal zum Stammtisch.
Vorurteile abbauen kann dir helfen !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. April 2005)

Na hoffentlich habt ihr nix kaputtgemacht, ihr Spacken ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (17. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Korrektur: Internet-spacko-street-szene




wenn dich hier alles so nervt und du alle dumm findest dann hör doch einfach auf hier reinzuschauen bzw was zu schreiben... 
oder wie schon gesagt komm mal zum stammtisch da kann man mal konversation betreiben..


----------



## konamann (17. April 2005)

gestern abend war noch alles heile...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> kindergarten
> 
> @acid ... du tust wirklich alles um jedes vorurteil über xc fahrer zu bestätigen



@eman zum glück gibts ja noch mich    den XC Style Freerider...
heut beim MA hab ich mir auf den technischen Trails den kommentar nicht verkneifen können: Und ihr schimpft euch Mountainbiker!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. April 2005)

Hmmm,

komisch, als ich zuletzt in Bayreuth biken war, war der Ton angenehmer und die Leute nicht so aggressiv. Was ist nur aus dem gepflegten BT geworden? Jean Paul und Max Stirner drehen sich im Grabe um. *schnief* Habt euch mal alle wieder lieb, biddä...   

Ich habe 2 Jahre lang schräg gegenüber vom Borracho, also anner Dammallee gewohnt. Kinners, das war echt geil, einfach nachm Saufen auf allen Vieren nach Hause kriechen und innerhalb 1 Minute im Bett sein...  

=)


----------



## konamann (17. April 2005)

na da schau her. bayreuth füllt sich mit raldern. net schlecht.


----------



## Bayer (17. April 2005)

im grunde sind wir doch alle ganz ganz liebe und anständige jungs die niemanden was böses wollen! (naja bis auf diesen einen   )

also bis donnerstag beim stammtisch hoff mal selber ort selbe zeit....
leb jetzt wieder eine woche ohne internet    

mfg christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

Ja ich kann gern mal zum Stammtisch kommen. Wenn ihr da überhaupt jemanden wollt, der keine tricks kann.

Aber mal eine Frage - wieso lacht ihr Leute wegen ihres outfits aus?

is doch ********gal was ich anhab, hauptsache es ist funktional.
Die Kombi aus cube trikot und lässiger Hose ist nur dadurch zustande gekommen, da meine Trägerhose in der Wäsche war, damit ich sie heute (Frankenbikemarathon in Trieb) anziehn kann.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @eman zum glück gibts ja noch mich    den XC Style Freerider...
> heut beim MA hab ich mir auf den technischen Trails den kommentar nicht verkneifen können: Und ihr schimpft euch Mountainbiker!



Welche Distanz bist du gefahren und welche Zeit bist gefahren?
Gib mal deine Startnummer durch.

thx.

mfg benni (der heut seinen ersten MA gefahren ist)


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Distanz bist du gefahren und welche Zeit bist gefahren?
> Gib mal deine Startnummer durch.
> 
> thx.
> ...



102km...4.41 und ich glaub 33


----------



## konamann (17. April 2005)

na leckts mich nieder. net schlecht... da wart ich lieber noch bis zum sommer damit


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> 102km...4.41 und ich glaub 33



3 04:41:37 10 Danner, Roland - team Cube


warst du des?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> 3 04:41:37 10 Danner, Roland - team Cube
> 
> 
> warst du des?



ne 2er


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

Was bistn du für ein Viech lol    

Spitzenzeit   RESPEKT!

Ich bin eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden. Hab mein Tagesziel erreicht.
Kurzstrecke unter 2 Stunden absolviert  sogar 2 minuten unter 2std. und 5ter geworden von 8 in meiner Wertung.

Wenigstens nicht letzter   Aber was die fahren ist schon nicht mehr normal    Naja mit nem scott und ner fox hätt ich schon noch ein paar Plätze rausholen können     


cu benni der marathondebütant


----------



## Pater Paranoia (18. April 2005)

So, genug der Kindereien.
Donnerstag, wiederrum 19.00 im MiamMiam (könnte wieder bis zum Absacker gehn  )

Auch der Acidrider ist herzlich eingeladen !


----------



## konamann (18. April 2005)

bin dabai...

absacken diesmal net so ewig weil ich dann doch an meinem letzten arbeitstag nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen will


----------



## OLB Phil (19. April 2005)

jo bin auch am start!

wenigstens da hab ich kondition  
bis denn dann jungs! & Mädels natürlich! 
@sunny
lass dich mal wieder blicken & lern nich so viel! Musst ja nich bis anschlag bleiben.


CU Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. April 2005)

Bis zum Anschlag bleiben ist soo wichtig !
Früher gehen ist sinnentlehrt !


----------



## Hogger (20. April 2005)

ist bei euerer runde noch platz für nen kulmbacher?   
wenn ich am do zeit hab schau ich gern vorbei.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. April 2005)

Aber sicher dat! Wir freuen uns über jeden Neuzugang.
j.j.


----------



## konamann (20. April 2005)

saubere sache. ich freu mich


----------



## Bayer (21. April 2005)

komm leider net hab heut keine zeit

@ oigen: der lenker ist zur zeit nicht lieferbar hab nÃ¤mlich heut ne e-mail von bmo bekommen man soll ihn nochmal bestellen.... geb dir die 49 â¬ beim nÃ¤chsten treffen zurÃ¼ck....

mfg christoph


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. April 2005)

So ein KackMist!!!!!


----------



## Zafee (21. April 2005)

was los? Radl geklaut?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. April 2005)

nee nee, alles cool - bloß zwei beschissene Wochen auf den verfluchten Lenker gewartet (den alten habe ich gestern zermosht) ... und der ist nicht lieferbar - das hätten die auch gleich sagen können. Diese Bikebonzen - selbst fahren sie bestimmt nicht, sonst wüssten sie bestimmt um die Dringlichkeit, wenns um Neuteile geht.


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. April 2005)

kannst vor mir derweil nen lenke und vorbau haben....ich hab soviele daham dse gibts garent....
kann ich dir mitbringen kommt nur aufn peter drauf an, wann ich endlic die gabel holen kann...

cool reimt sich

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. April 2005)

gerne frOInd, gerne - sag bescheid, wenn's so weit ist ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. April 2005)

du kannst dem peter natürlich feuer unterm arsch machen  umso schneller kriegst dei zeugs

ahhhh ich will ein NEUES


----------



## OLB Phil (22. April 2005)

HACHTKORSTAMMTISCH-DELUXE

war das gestern! mal wieder absacken vom feinsten, bis anschlag und darüber hinaus.

bin echt sch..sse ausm bett gekommen, und war fast zu spät!

hat eigentlicheiner ne Peilung wann wir heim sind?

ja ja so mögen wir das, und der harte Kern hat auch wieder seine Belohnung gekriegt  

geht heut was fahren?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. April 2005)

Spitzensache gestern.
Aber das Aufstehen...
ich war gegen 4 im Bette, wielange habt ihr noch gemacht ?


----------



## Bayer (22. April 2005)

@richi: is des der lenker den ich bekommen sollte???   

naja viell kann ichs ja bis ende nächster woche meins wieder aufbauen... 

mfg


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. April 2005)

nein..

jaja kriegst scho rechtzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (23. April 2005)

also ich bin ziemlich genau um fünf vor meinem bett gestanden    und dann auch gleich reingefallen...

war scho wieder mal geil, aber der nächste morgen nach zwei stunden schlaf im klinikum ohohoh das war schlimm.

ich überleg mir grad wenn des wo weitergeht, einmal bis zwei, dan bis vier/fünf, was passiert dann nächste woche???


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (25. April 2005)

Hogger schrieb:
			
		

> ist bei euerer runde noch platz für nen kulmbacher?
> wenn ich am do zeit hab schau ich gern vorbei.



freilich! kommst einfach nächsten donnerstag um 19.00 uhr ins miam miam !
bis denne!
tobi


----------



## sunnyDH (25. April 2005)

@all: bin vielleicht am donnerstag auch mal kurz da...das mit dem lernen sollte nicht unterschätzt werden!   

@acid: traust du dich zu kommen, wenn ich auch mim xc-rad antanz?


----------



## munchin Monster (25. April 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> @acid: traust du dich zu kommen, wenn ich auch mim xc-rad antanz?



generell würd ich Donnerstag Abend schon kommen nur ich schreib am Freitag Schulaufgabe. Von daher eher schlecht aber nächste Woche gerne. Versprochen. Brauchst net mitm xc radl kommen darauf kommts mir net an.


----------



## Zafee (25. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst net mitm xc radl kommen darauf kommts mir net an.



zieh Dich lieber aufreizend an; damit könntest beim Benni schon mehr punkten


----------



## munchin Monster (25. April 2005)

ich steh net so auf kleine Frauen


----------



## Zafee (25. April 2005)

was willst damit sagen? Ironie?

Sonja is eigtl recht groß...


----------



## munchin Monster (26. April 2005)

sry dann muss ich sie wohl mit einer anderen verwechselt haben...
wie groß is sie denn?!


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> sry dann muss ich sie wohl *mit einer anderen * verwechselt haben...
> wie groß is sie denn?!



jaja der acidrider der alte pimp..
er hat soviele, dass er sie alle garnicht mehr aus- ein- ander halten kann....


----------



## Zafee (26. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (26. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> jaja der acidrider der alte pimp..
> er hat soviele, dass er sie alle garnicht mehr aus- ein- ander halten kann....


lol    ganz so isses net *mich verteidigen muss*   






Du musst ja ganz schön bei den Mädels ankommen, was du so für Tricks kannst, man beachte nurmal das picture of the month auf der lettenseite


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst ja ganz schön bei den Mädels ankommen, was du so für Tricks kannst, man beachte nurmal das picture of the month auf der lettenseite



hier kann ich endlich mal wieder mein lieblings-zitat von meinem urgroßvater loswerden

" Lieber kann ich nix, bevor ich garnix kann, so wie du"

und dies passt hier wie die faust aufs auge....
denn du kannst garnichts..ich kann wenigstens nose-tailwhips
also..wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten!

mfg
Richie


----------



## munchin Monster (26. April 2005)

Wieso bist du so gemein zu mir? Was hab ich dir getan?


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. April 2005)

nichts...das hat mich aber noch nie daran gehindert leute zu beleidigen..


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. April 2005)

weil dies, wie ich bestimmt schon mal erwähnt habe, mein hobby ist..


----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. April 2005)

Ich finde, das irgendwelche Trottel, die es noch nie geschafft haben, zum Stammtisch (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) zu erscheinen, diesen Thread nciht zumüllen sollten !

Chicken, mach doch einen Beleidigungsthread auf, und der Acid einen zum weinen/beine rasieren/auf Sonja rumhacken/sich dafür schämen.

Hauptsache RUHE JETZT !


----------



## OLB Phil (27. April 2005)

JO recht hat der Pater!
und wenn ich als alter Sack das sag.....

Also schwingt eure Hüften zum Stammtisch!
Da können die "Kampfhänchen" dann rausgehen & ich nehm die wetten an  

@konaman: naja ich erd wohl noch nen satz klamotten und ne pocketdusche mitnehmen, dass ich direkt in die arbeit kann. (zumm thema wie geht das weiter)
nja und dann geht halt nur noch fr. frei nehmen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (27. April 2005)

Wie siehts jetz morgen aus wegen parallel Weißbierfest ?
Trotzdem MiamMiam ? Dann WBF, oder nur das Eine oder das Andere ?

P.S. Phil, zu welchen abartigen Zeiten loggst du dich ins internet ein ?


----------



## sunnyDH (27. April 2005)

> er hat soviele, dass er sie alle garnicht mehr aus- ein- ander halten kann....



das ist ja wohl eher mein Part       

also, ich bin jetzt net so derb für WBF, ich kann nämlich eh net so arg lang bleiben (entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, Studenten hätten zuviel Freizeit, muss ich lernen)

cu, Sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (27. April 2005)

@PP
Perverse Zeit, perverses Wetter, perverses alter, ja so is es halt.
hab dacht ich check noch mal vor der arbeit.

ja da hab ich noch zeit für beim frühstücken  

@all also denk ma wie gehabt erst miamiam und dann mal kucken. wird sich ergeben! hatten wir glaub ich auch ausgemacht!?

sersen, geh etz regenlücke nutzen und noch schnell ma kleine runde siegesturm biken.


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. April 2005)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @PP
> Perverse Zeit, perverses Wetter, perverses alter, ja so is es halt.



wie heißt sowas....mid-life-GREISis(???) kein plan hab da mal irgendwas aufgeschnappt..

mfg
Riche


----------



## OLB Phil (27. April 2005)

So zurück von super Lettenrunde,
die war ma richtig extrem (dreckig zumindest)
nja brauch mich bis morgen ja nich waschen da ja abends Schaumparty is  
sollte vielleicht noch an waschlappen mitnehmen     
nja also dann bis morgen!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. April 2005)

Weil sich hier Verunsicherung breit macht: Auch beim Stammtisch gilt Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen!. D.h.: Wir treffen uns um 1900 im MiamMiam -  Posen, Missionieren Fachsimpeln. Anschließend darf in die weite Welt hinaus gezogen und auf die Pauke gehauen werden. 
Gehabet euch wohl. 
j.j.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (27. April 2005)

Hmmm....Phil, auf den Bildern erinnerst du mich eher an Peter lustig...

Wegen Morgen bin ich mir (diese Woche, und nur diese Woche ausnahmsweise) noch nicht sicher, da einige andere Freunde und nichtzuletzt meine truwe Frowe mich haben wollen...


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. April 2005)

was für ne schaumparty...
vllt schaff ichs heut mal ..komtm auf meinen vater drauf an 

mfg
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. April 2005)

Heute 14:00 X-Mulde  NorthShoreBau. Alle kommen!
j.j.


----------



## DirtyKid (2. Mai 2005)

Tach StammtischFreunde!

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, würd ich vorschlagen am Donnerstag ne Runde im Hofgarten die neusten News auszutauschen! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. Mai 2005)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch dafür, nur habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sich das Wetter bis Donnerstag gewaltig verschlechtert haben wird. Außerdem habe ich 5 neue Leute zum Stammtisch (und zwar ins MIAMMIAM) ... wäre aber auch kein großes Problem ... das ließe sich noch umdisponieren.
Also ich würde sagen: Es hängt ganz vom Wetter ab.
j.j.


----------



## konamann (2. Mai 2005)

ja ja dat


----------



## Kamaykazee (3. Mai 2005)

Wär auch mal wieder dabei.....hätte allerdings noch den Vorschlag sich doch mal oben an der X-Mulde zu versammeln und die Fortschritte die sich dort getan haben zu begutachten! 

Hm vielleicht ein wenig mehr Aufwand als Hofgarten.......wie wärs?


----------



## Zafee (3. Mai 2005)

das fände ich persönlich nicht schlecht... wollte mich eh die nächste Zeit mal wieder sehen lassen...


----------



## gustav_gans (4. Mai 2005)

servus jungs... und mädel(s?)...
morgen (vatertag) um zwei uhr nachmittags lui (wo die busse halten) vor dem runden springbrunnen-dingens... würde ich vorschlagen weil ja eh jeder hoffentlich frei hat mal zu treffen um ein/ zwei stunden evtl durch die stadt zu kurven und danach evtl wald in den bombenkrater (schreibt doch bitte net ständig x-mulde, des sind historische bombenkrater aus dem zweiten weltkrieg...) vorrausgesetzt es is im wald etwas trockener als heute, war heut oben, holz is nass, der dreck auch also bauen ja und fahren nein...
wäre also toll wenn ihr alle zahlreich erscheint...
und übrigens - die lettenbrüderei könnte sich auch mal wieder blicken lassen (faule hund´)- der herr (naja) körner kann mir ne anzahlung machen und wastl dich hab ich ja a scho eeewig nimma gsägn... also raus ausm wald und rein in den bayreuther dschungel!!
Wenn ich morgen allein am lui steh hört ihr mich bis zum schneeberg schreien, ich sags euch! die trial-infanterie könnte sich auch blicken lassen, dann machen wa gleich mit kamera nen film, schneiden und stellen ins web um uns coole bayreuther mal auf dem internationalen markt zu etablieren (richtig geschrieben?)

ach ja, wenns giest wie aus eimern verzeihe ich unanwesenheit    aber wenns so is wie heut könnten wir scho fahren...
also bis dann


----------



## Zafee (4. Mai 2005)

gustav_gans schrieb:
			
		

> ... zu etablieren (richtig geschrieben?)



jo...


----------



## littledevil (5. Mai 2005)

hey gustav.. hmm wie war denn dein nick vorher? 
ähm.. irgendwie würds mich schon reizen heut zu kommen.. mal sehen was das wetter in 2 stunden so macht.. 
lui ist da in der fugäzo (fussgängerzone), oder?
ach falls mir jemand dem körner seine gabel mitgeben will .. der richi wäre wohl hocherfreut


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (5. Mai 2005)

ne andi!!! der lui is nich in der fusgängerzone!!
der is beim rathaus oder der großen sparkasse in der stadt! kennst dich jetz aus??
wenns bis dahin net regnet schau ich auch mal vorbei!
servaz
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Mai 2005)

Peter?


----------



## littledevil (5. Mai 2005)

..ah der phonedetector.. 
rathaus.. sparkasse.. äh.. naja ich schau mal in den stadtplan.. aber ich hab schon ungefähr ne ahnung.. grad scheint die sonne in der oberpfalz.. franken hat eigentlich regen verdient


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Mai 2005)

Heute Abend, 19.30 Uhr !
Keine Ausreden !


----------



## sunnyDH (18. Mai 2005)

Meine Klausuren sind rum, mir gehts gut, das Wetter könnte besser sein, naja...

ist morgen Stammtisch? Wie immer gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Mai 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Klausuren sind rum, mir gehts gut, das Wetter könnte besser sein, naja...



Das Wetter wird ab morgen besser...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter wird ab morgen besser...



Haltet doch die Fresse, ihr unsensiblen Ärsche! Ich werde sämtliche Wettergötter beschwören, dass es die nächsten 4 Wochen nur noch regnet (oder schneit)!


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Mai 2005)

Morgen wird's aber trotzdem schön


----------



## Zafee (18. Mai 2005)

na hoffentlich!


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> na hoffentlich!


Höchsttemperatur   19 °C  
Sonnenscheindauer  12 h 00 min  
NIEDERSCHLAG Menge  0 l/m², Risiko  3 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Mai 2005)

aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zafee (18. Mai 2005)

muddu lernen?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Mai 2005)

Verletzungspause


----------



## Pater Paranoia (18. Mai 2005)

Was denn passiert ?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Mai 2005)

Claviculafraktur. Geißkopf rockt!


----------



## Zafee (18. Mai 2005)

ui Schlüsselbein...
gute Besserung; denk immer dran, gibt schlimmeres.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Mai 2005)

Danke danke!
Weiß bescheid  soll der harmloseste Bruch überhaupt sein (d.h. ich werde es wohl überleben...)


----------



## Ray (18. Mai 2005)

Oigen was treibst Du bloss für Sachen wenn man mal nicht aufpasst


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2005)

@SahnebrotRider: Nommal gute Besserung auch von mir.
Da sieht man aber mal wieder das die glattesten Strecken die gefährlichsten sind  

G.


----------



## sunnyDH (19. Mai 2005)

@ j.j.: das haste ja super hingekriegt! da seh ich dich heute ja gar nicht   
soll ich bei dir vorbeikommen und dich gesund pflegen?   

auf jeden Fall gtue Besserung!!!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. Mai 2005)

Ach du meine Güte  ich sterbe doch nicht. Es ist nur das verflixte Schlüsselbein.

@Ray: Ach [email protected], wärst du nur da gewesen. Wärst du nur da gewesen [email protected] .... ahhhhhhh
@Sunny: Hey Schönheit, nichts und niemand kann mich vom Stammtischen abhalten (kannst mich ja danach gesund pflegen...)
@Jörg: Amen!


----------



## sunnyDH (19. Mai 2005)

schön, schmacht...


(komm heut vielleicht erst ein bissel später)


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. Mai 2005)

Wie siehts denn heute aus ?
Treffen wir uns zum fahren ?
Wo ? Wann ?


----------



## Bayer (21. Mai 2005)

so bin wieder aus der toskana heimgekommen... hab ich was verpasst ist stammtisch jetzt immer am samstag! 
hoff wenn ich am montag zum multi cylce komm ist mein rad fertig das ich endlich wieder fahren kann.


----------



## munchin Monster (22. Mai 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> hoff wenn ich am montag zum multi cylce komm ist mein rad fertig das ich endlich wieder fahren kann.



Fährst du ein Cube Flying Circus? Das gammelt schon seit ewigkeiten im MC rum


----------



## Bayer (22. Mai 2005)

ja genau so ein grünes... ja am anfang hab ich ja auf teile gewartet und selber im mc dran geschraubt und jetzt hat noch ein adapter gefehlt und der sascha hat gemeint das er es dann fertig macht bis ich wieder da bin... naja ich lass mich überraschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (22. Mai 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau so ein grünes... ja am anfang hab ich ja auf teile gewartet und selber im mc dran geschraubt und jetzt hat noch ein adapter gefehlt und der sascha hat gemeint das er es dann fertig macht bis ich wieder da bin... naja ich lass mich überraschen...



Also letztens sind die Bremsehebel noch rumgebaumelt ^^


----------



## Bayer (22. Mai 2005)

naja ich lass mich überraschen wenn des alles ist is ja ok eigentl muss nur die bremse entlüftet werden weil den rest kann ich selber. fehlt halt der adapter, einstellen der bremse und steuersatz einstellen achja und eben bremse entlüften. dann ist meine schönheit wieder fahrbereit!


----------



## munchin Monster (22. Mai 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist meine schönheit wieder fahrbereit!


Na hoffen wir's doch. Das schlimmste was es gibt ist schönes Wetter und ein Bike das nicht fahrbereit is...


----------



## Bayer (23. Mai 2005)

nix wars die vr bremse is nur für boxer oder magura gabeln geeignet. fahr jetzt mal nur mit hr bremse... hat jemand interesse an der bremse?


----------



## sunnyDH (23. Mai 2005)

hat jemand interesse an einem rmx?


----------



## OLB Phil (23. Mai 2005)

will mir jemand ein rmx schenken?
bei mir passt wenigsten die Federhärte  

miwo abend is noch ma zamhocken wegen do fshren angedacht!
zeit müss mer noch ma runruf machen!


----------



## littledevil (23. Mai 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand interesse an einem rmx?


hmm.. hast du wohl kein interesse mehr daran? willst wohl ein anderes, exklusives, was nicht jeder zweite lettenbruder durch die gegend kutschiert   
naja.. ich brauch keins


----------



## Bayer (23. Mai 2005)

ich würds schon nehmen, was soll der spaß denn kosten.


----------



## OLB Phil (23. Mai 2005)

!!!!WICHTIG!!!!
Treffen wegen X-Mulde/Bombenkrater am Siegesturm

Am kommenden Mittwoch um 19.00 Treffpunkt Sugeria. (Eisdiele wo ma in letzter Zeit immer zum Schluss hin sind da nähe Ponte!)

Bitte Alle kommen wegen Planung und Besprechung was oben am Siegesturm mal gewünscht und sinnvoll ist. Sprich wer auch Interesse hat dort was zu tun und dort was weiterzuentwickeln. 
Einfach Hirn und was zum schreiben mitbringen!

Also bis dann mit guten Ideen

CU Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (24. Mai 2005)

hab da scho wieder keine zeit! schade! äh aber hab gedacht da hat der förster sich aufgeregt... dürf man da jetzt doch bauen?

mfg


----------



## OLB Phil (24. Mai 2005)

@bayer & all die sich noch fragen warum

Deswegen is ja wichtig! Nich das voll wieder in die falsche Richtung läuft mit bauen und so. Sprich zusammensetzten, Ideen sammeln, realistisch bleiben, ausloten was möglich ist, rechtliche seite klären und mit den entsprechenden leuten ma klären.
Und vor allem MITEINANDER nich jeder für sich, weil da hat keiner was davon,
und geht erst recht schief, so dass richtiges Verbot kommt und das will ja wohl keiner oder?


CU Phil


----------



## sunnyDH (25. Mai 2005)

wegen rmx: hier gucken: Bikemarkt  

und bilder gibt es hier: Bilder


----------



## Bayer (25. Mai 2005)

darf ich fragen was du dir danach kaufen willst?


----------



## Ray (25. Mai 2005)

Du bist aber nicht ernsthaft der Meinung, dass Dir da jemand 3000 für gibt oder?


----------



## sunnyDH (27. Mai 2005)

@ray: erstens mal hast du keine ahnung  und zweitens ist des vhb!
@bayer: danach wieder was leichtes, was auch in der stadt rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (27. Mai 2005)

einen Tretroller?


----------



## sunnyDH (30. Mai 2005)

wollte nur sagen, dass ihr am donnerstag auf meine werte gesellschaft verzichten müsst...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (31. Mai 2005)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, konamann !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayer (31. Mai 2005)

jap von mir auch!! alles gute!


----------



## konamann (31. Mai 2005)

jeeeha! Dankeschön Jungens!
werd mal gucken dass ich Donnerstag am Stammtisch mal vorbeischauen kann dann heben wir eins drauf!

was gehtn mit bauen oben? hab leider im moment verdammt wenig zeit, mal aufs Radl zu steigen...


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Juni 2005)

@all btler shörtbesteller!

hab eure shirts und sachen bei mir und bring sie am bo zu stammtisch mit!

@all

BAUEN soll momentan mal nichts mehr gemacht werden da oben.
haben am we und feirtag schon mal gut arbeitseinsätze geleistet und aufgeräumt. gute sache das und müss mer halt in zukunft bissi organisiert dranbleiben. Schaut ordentlich aus oben und kann ma schön fahren.

ausserdem hatten wir am sa mal ne richtig fette Lettentour mit guter suhle wie alle verpasser ja den bildern entnehmen können  

bis denn dann! CU in the mun OLB Phil

ach ja und von mir natürlich auch alles gute @konaman!!!!


----------



## konamann (1. Juni 2005)

net schlecht jungens! geile bildchen   

jo dann werd ich mich da wohl morgen mal blicken lassen.


----------



## littledevil (1. Juni 2005)

dirty dirty


----------



## Pater Paranoia (1. Juni 2005)

konnte meinen Rucksack immernochnicht wieder in die Schule nehmen....

War das geil !


----------



## konamann (2. Juni 2005)

nebenbei: am Sonntag kommt aufm Hessischen Rundfunk (HR) von 15.45 bis 16.30 der Herren DH vom Worldcup Willingen LIVE!

und Samstag um 17.30 in der Hessensportschau ne Zusammenfassung von CC etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Juni 2005)

würd mcih mal interessieren , wer auf den bildern zu erkennen ist (???)


----------



## OLB Phil (3. Juni 2005)

@körner

erstes Bild sin von L nach R:
Flo aka Pater Paranoia, Ich mit meiner Freundin Nicki davor, dann Dennis mit seiner Freundin Nicole daneben.

im zweiten bild der Kerl mit der Halbschale im Hintergrund is der Stefan!

und alle schön diiiiiiirrrrrty


----------



## konamann (3. Juni 2005)

geil isses erst wenn man weiß wie die so dreckig geworden sind   

eine schande des verpasst zu haben!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (9. Juni 2005)

Jemand da heute?
Hätte mal Lust mir die Geschichte vom Fahrverbot in der X-Mulde erzählen zu lassen ...


----------



## sunnyDH (9. Juni 2005)

isch bin da...
aber geschichten erzählen kann ich keine...


----------



## DirtyKid (13. Juni 2005)

@ sahnebrotrider: Wie gehts denn deinem Schlüsselbein? Wann machst du wieder die ersten Fahrversuche? Halt uns auf dem laufenden^^


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. Juni 2005)

DirtyKid schrieb:
			
		

> @ sahnebrotrider: Wie gehts denn deinem Schlüsselbein? Wann machst du wieder die ersten Fahrversuche? Halt uns auf dem laufenden^^



ahhh es gibt noch Leute, für die ich nicht gestorben bin ... herrlich (Danke oh Herr, Danke!)

Also offiziell bin ich kerngesund, habe aber stärkere Schmerzen als am ersten Tag. Noch vor ner Woche war im Knochen ein 2mm weiter Riss und zwei (oder drei) feine Haarrisse. Naja, und die ersten Fahrversuche waren sehr schmerzhaft  also lass ich es lieber die nächsten 2 Wochen (wenn ich durchhalte) ganz bleiben. Und wenn die Schmerzen dann immer noch nicht weg gehen  dann suche ich mir den blutigsten Moshpit Bayerns und lasse mir da mal richtig rein treten  und dann wird endlich geschraubt ... freu mich drauf!


----------



## sunnyDH (30. Juni 2005)

@sahneschnittchen:    ich denk morgen mal an dich! 
auf die gefahr hin, dass ich das jetzt verbotenerweise ausplauder: da kriegt er nämlich *endlich* metall in den körper!


----------



## konamann (30. Juni 2005)

wurde ja mal zeit!
da wünsch ich ihm hier auch mal viel spaß und glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (30. Juni 2005)

bisschen metal kann nicht schaden


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2005)

hoffentlich aus kruppstahl


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> bisschen metal kann nicht schaden


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Juli 2005)

morgen is mein gb-street fahren in bayreuth

wer nicht kommt kann an dem tag von mir aus beruhigt sterben!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Juli 2005)

Was meint die Szene: Geht in Bayreuth noch was? Scheint mir alles wie ausgestorben.


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint mir alles wie ausgestorben.



Die meisten werden wohl lieber fahren anstatt blöd am Pc zu hocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Juli 2005)

Arsch!


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Arsch!



Des war etz eigentlich net bös gemeint - ich sitz ja selbst vorm Pc weil mein Rad nicht funktionsfähig is -

sry!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> sry!



Was du dir ständig für Gedanken machst wegen ein paar sinnlos an einander gereihter Buchstaben. Entspann dich, mein Freund. Wird doch alles gut!


----------



## littledevil (14. Juli 2005)

fährt in bayreuth überhaupt noch jemand rad??    außer ein paar bmxern? butterbrot hat ja ne ausrede, peter hab ich mal gesehen.. was macht der rest?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. Juli 2005)

Marvin der Kettentod (BMXer) hat meine Kette zerrissen, und ich hab noch niemanden gefunden, der sie mir flickt, jetz fahr ich seit ner Woche CC...
Irgendwie spüre ich mich zu rosanen Hemden hingezogen seitdem...   

Spass beiseite: Wer kommt am Samstag vorbei und flickt mine SRAM-Kette (9-fach) ?
Springt n Bier beim nächsten Stammtisch bei raus ! (n bisschen kürzer sollte sie auchnoch werden !)
Vielleicht sollte das Schaltauge auch wieder begradigt werden...


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juli 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie spüre ich mich zu rosanen Hemden hingezogen seitdem...


----------



## konamann (15. Juli 2005)

kette flicken kein thema kann ich machen. solang du keine sram hollowpin hast, da weiß ich net obs geht mit meinem nieter...  
sag halt mal bescheid wie du lust und zeit hast dann kann ich schomal vorbeischnippen.

schaltauge kann ich net   gaanz vorsichtig mit nem langen hebel biegen, aber bestell lieber gleich mal eins auf reserve dazu, is bei alu leider net so gut mit biegen.


----------



## sunnyDH (15. Juli 2005)

> fährt in bayreuth überhaupt noch jemand rad??  außer ein paar bmxern? butterbrot hat ja ne ausrede, peter hab ich mal gesehen.. was macht der rest?




ich muss lernen...    

und wenn ich ferien hab, wird mein neues rad aufgebaut!!!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Juli 2005)

Nix Hollowpin, ganz normal !
Wäre super-.
So am Samstag gegen 4 oder 5...
Dann kann am Sonntag endlich mal wieder gerockt werden, CC is eher so ge-country-musike


----------



## littledevil (16. Juli 2005)

hollowpin geht auch mit normalem nieter..   
@sunny: was wirds denn?? hardtail   oder so ne schiffschaukel   

@konamann: hast du eigentlich ein streettaugliches gefährt? müssen endlich mal fahren.. 



..ride on everybody!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (16. Juli 2005)

bmx läuft ganz gut. bin zwar ewig nimmer gefahren damit aber das kann man ändern.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Juli 2005)

Danke fürs Nieten, Andi


----------



## sunnyDH (18. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hollowpin geht auch mit normalem nieter..
> @sunny: was wirds denn?? hardtail   oder so ne schiffschaukel



dann hätt ich ja mein rmx net verkaufen brauchen 

der hier in schwarz: klick


----------



## littledevil (18. Juli 2005)

ohh nice!!!
hätte ich mir auch fast gekauft!!

sehr schön


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
so jetz meld ich mich auch mal wieder   
ich hab jetz ne woche urlaub und will die am besten komplett auf meinem rad verbringen. also lasst uns fahrradfahren !!!
@ littledevil & Chicken: wie schauts aus bei euch, kommt doch mal die woche vorbei?!?!
@ stammtischkumpanen: was war denn letzten donnerstag los? ich hab mal vorbeigeschaut aber war niemand da. 

also ich bin den donnerstag ab ca. 20.00 uhr im miam miam, hoffe es kommt noch jemand, den peda bring ich mit  

bis die tage


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Juli 2005)

heut war ich in bayreuth..hmm 
komm die woche auch mind. noch einmal....bzw. zum stammtisch..hab ja jetzt auch mal zeit....
ich red mal mitm andy bzw. der liest des hier ja auch und wird bestimmt seinen senf dazu abgeben..der kleine teufel... :slayer:  :blackmetalistkrieg:

@sunny

geil

mfg
richie


----------



## littledevil (18. Juli 2005)

hmm .. mal sehen..


----------



## Pater Paranoia (18. Juli 2005)

Bin diesen DO auf jeden da.
War ich auch letzten, aber da war um ca. 20.00 uhr NIEMAND da...


----------



## OLB Phil (19. Juli 2005)

Na gut dann komm ich halt auch mal wieder und bring paar schlechte witze
und zoten mit    

wie immer halt und werd wie immer auch zu spät kommen.
(hab halt net so viel zeit wie die stinkerten studenten und schüler, bei mama wohner gebügelt gewaschen bekochtwerd und geputzbekommer.... ach ja lasst ihr euren ar*** auch mit abputzen?  )

@pater paranoia mit hoffentlich funktionierender schaltung
soll ich die reifen mitbringen? sag ja! zu mehr gripp und komfort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2005)

also mcih bekocht shcon lang keiner mehr, deswegen ess ich auch nur fastfood und so
bügeln muss ich shcon selber, deswegen schau ich auch immer so assi aus..
na gut waschen....ich DARF unsere waschmaschine benutzen

udn putzen..ne is nich so mein ding...vllt des fahrrad einmal im jahr..

und arsch abputzen...hmm naja.. 


mfg
richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Juli 2005)

...hab grad Madagaska gesehen..
"Wer putzt ihn sich schon ab ???"

Wie auch immer, ich finde Grip und komfort sind was für Rentner wie den Phil 
Bring auf jeden Fall mal das Camelbak.Täschchen mit !
Reifen..... sag ich morgen Bestimmteres...


----------



## OLB Phil (1. August 2005)

Nur zur Info.

Bin die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht da (zumindest stammtischtechnisch) bzw ab fr für 2 wochen weg.

@Pater Paranoia
meld dich wegen der Reifen falls du noch brauchst bzw bist ja denk auch sch o weg!

CY


----------



## sunnyDH (2. August 2005)

sagt mal, gibts den stammtisch denn überhaupt noch?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. August 2005)

wie es scheint - nicht, wenn's Phil nicht gibt...


----------



## OLB Phil (3. August 2005)

HAR HARR!

rafft sich wohl keiner auf zum stammtisch! is ja auch sommer?!
da sind doch alle am biken, zumindest wer was zum fahren hat und nicht verletzungsbedingt ausfällt!  

net nur fragen, mal was ausmachen dann sieht ma scho wer kommt!

@all da stammtischler-streethopper-dirtfräser-trailer-xcler-freireiter-nunterbügler-hinten oder vorne ohne bremse fahrer

überlegt euch mal nen Termin zwecks gemeinsamer "STAMMTISCHAUSFAHRT"

mosern ja alle das nix zamm geht.

also postet kräftig das mal nen termin gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. August 2005)

Ich bin für Mitte Oktober.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (3. August 2005)

ich bin für anfang september!
und die woche bin ich auch wieder am stammtisch! letzte woche ging bei mir nich, war ich die woche über in nürnberg. die nächsten 3 wochen kann ich vorraussichtlich auch nicht, da ich mit arbeit unterwegs bin. hoffe am morgen sitz ich nich allein da!


----------



## sunnyDH (3. August 2005)

mein rahmen ist immer noch net da! ich schlag vor, wir warten, bis mein neues rad da is. und dann kann ich vielleicht auch mal meinen bruder überreden, herzukommen!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. August 2005)

Sag' ich doch: Mitte Oktober. Also abgemacht!


----------



## littledevil (3. August 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> mein rahmen ist immer noch net da! ich schlag vor, wir warten, bis mein neues rad da is. und dann kann ich vielleicht auch mal meinen bruder überreden, herzukommen!



juhu.. der will bestimmt auch keine tour fahren..

@sahnecremesuppe: meinst da kannst du wieder fahren, oder was?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. August 2005)

Ja, ich denke schon - kommt aber noch drauf an, ob die Platte vorher raus muss.


----------



## littledevil (4. August 2005)

denke schon heißt?? es tut zwar weh aber ich will fahren?? dann wart lieber noch..


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. August 2005)

ja Mutti.


----------



## littledevil (4. August 2005)

ja mein kleiner.. wer nicht hören will.. naja wirst schon merken..   

@sunny: wartest du schon länger auf den rahmen? hat der kent irgendwas gesagt wie lange das dauert.. denk mal vor oktober sollt der aber schon da sein.. 

wie soll des eigtl laufen mit stammtischausfahrt.. ? street? dirt gibts ja in bt nix.. tour?? hmm..   .. also street/skatepark


----------



## sunnyDH (5. August 2005)

als ich vor hundert wochen den kent gefragt hab, wie lange es noch dauert, hat er sehr zuversichtlich gemeint, das wird die woche schon noch was... pustekuchen. seitdem sitz ich hier und dreh däumchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (5. August 2005)

bei mir hat erst er 4 wochen warten müssen auf das geld.. dann ich 1 1/2 auf den Rahmen.. das war okay.. wobei er schon irgendwie leicht verwirrte emails schreibt.. 
naja schreib mal wenn er da ist.. den rahmen möcht ich schon mal sehen


----------



## sunnyDH (19. August 2005)

das war ja ne verwirrte stammtischaktion gestern! nur, ums noch mal loszuwerden (gell, j.j?)

p.s.: mein rahmen is da! aber keine ahnung, wann das rad aufgebaut is


----------



## munchin Monster (19. August 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: mein rahmen is da! aber keine ahnung, wann das rad aufgebaut is


Hast du eigentlich n Ersatzrad? Oder bist du 'Fahrradlos'?

mfg benni


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. August 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> das war ja ne verwirrte stammtischaktion gestern! nur, ums noch mal loszuwerden (gell, j.j?)



Mich trifft keine Schuld: Ich war da - du nicht.


----------



## littledevil (20. August 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: mein rahmen is da! aber keine ahnung, wann das rad aufgebaut is



wie das? keine zeit zum aufbauen? fehlen teile? keine lust? 
naja irgendwas is ja immer


----------



## sunnyDH (22. August 2005)

@benni: kennst mein cc-rad doch! aber da hab ich net wirklich lust zu...
@little devil: mein rahmen liegt daheim, ich sitz in bayreuth, teile fehlen auch noch, ach herrje.
@j.j.: tu jetzt net so, als ob ich net da gewesen wäre!  



p.s: lust auf ne streetsession am donnerstag? hab zwar selbst kein rad, aber mein bruder kommt zum biken zu besuch und da dachte ich, man könnte sich mal treffen! hier klicken


----------



## sunnyDH (21. September 2005)

Huhu!

Ich werd mein neues Rad am Sonntag von daheim mitnehmen, mal sehen, obs schon fahrtauglich ist... Und dann will ich den Donnerstag drauf alle Leute, von denen man in letzter Zeit weder was gehört noch was gesehen hat, am Stammtisch sehen!


CU, Sonja


----------



## littledevil (21. September 2005)

könnten eigtl auch alle mal wieder bissl fahren gehen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> könnten eigtl auch alle mal wieder bissl fahren gehen



Was denn nu: Fahren oder Gehen? 
Ich bin eher für Gehen. Ist nicht so gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (22. September 2005)

ist wohl auch besser für dich


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> könnten eigtl auch alle mal wieder bissl fahren gehen



ja schon und so...


----------



## sunnyDH (28. September 2005)

würde es irgendwen stören, wenn ich morgen doch nicht zum stammtisch komme? muss bis 20 uhr arbeiten bzw. eigentlich länger....


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. September 2005)

stören? nein, davon kann nicht die Rede sein


----------



## Pater Paranoia (28. September 2005)

Warst doch eh scho ewich nimmer...   

ich bin morgen am Start !


----------



## Zafee (28. September 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> würde es irgendwen stören, wenn ich morgen doch nicht zum stammtisch komme? muss bis 20 uhr arbeiten bzw. eigentlich länger....



mir egal, solange Du mich mal besuchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (29. September 2005)

OK, 

nachdems den Kleinen net stört und ich Zafee eh mal spontan besuchen werde     (lauf gleich los) komm ich heute nicht, wird mir zu stressig...
Wünsch euch nen schönen Abend!

Cu, Sonja


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. September 2005)

Du heißt Sonja?! Ich fasse es nicht!


----------



## sunnyDH (29. September 2005)

was geht denn mit dir? muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. September 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> was geht denn mit dir?



Nicht WAS, sondern WER. Und das ist das Problem.


----------



## sunnyDH (30. September 2005)

wer? also keiner. mitleid


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. September 2005)

Naja, Oigen, kannst ja Skinhead Thor und Skinhead Mark buchen, die geben dir, was du brauchst !

Gestern wieder erst um halb 2 heimgekommen, muss langsam aufhören, mir vorzunehmen "nur kurz hinzugehen und um 11 wieder abzuhauen", das klappt NIE !

Wenigstens hab' cih neue Reifen !


----------



## konamann (30. September 2005)

hihihi solltest dur mal heimgehen um 9 vornehmen, dann kommst vielleicht um 12 raus


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Oktober 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaH ich sitze hier in münchen....alle sind in die disco gegangen...nd ich ganz alllein fruchtbar scheißdiscoarschgesichter


----------



## littledevil (2. Oktober 2005)

disco disco arschgesicht
was fährst du auch mit cclern aufs oktoberfest..


----------



## sunnyDH (2. Oktober 2005)

und, haste den cclern schon was beibringen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (2. Oktober 2005)

mach mal bitte ein bild von deinem fahrrad sunny


----------



## sunnyDH (2. Oktober 2005)

würd ich ja gerne, aber ich hab keine kamera...


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2005)

das könnte die sache erschweren


----------



## Pater Paranoia (3. Oktober 2005)

Hehe, chicken, münchen und disko ?   
Bei uns wars mega (die Teile, an die ich mich noch erinnern kann...) Bis morgen !


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Oktober 2005)

oh nein morgen ist schule ahhh


----------



## littledevil (4. Oktober 2005)

haha.. morgen auch wieder.. bei mir erst übermorgen..


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Oktober 2005)

:-|....


----------



## littledevil (4. Oktober 2005)

haha


----------



## SahnebrotRider (10. Oktober 2005)

Sachen gibt's ... unfassbar, aber nach wie vor aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (13. Oktober 2005)

war heut wer da???

hab ich gedacht: einmal gehste da hin... punkt 20.00Uhr außer a paar Schneckla nix zu sehen was den Besuch gelohnt hätte.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Oktober 2005)

Hättest du noch 10min gewartet, hätte sich der Abend auch für dich gelohnt. War wundervoll.

"I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny..." la la la


----------



## konamann (14. Oktober 2005)

vadammt... mist sakrischer. 

einmal wenn ich denk ich komm net erst nach neun.


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Oktober 2005)

am besten war gestern aber immer noch die aktion mit den flamingos    

wie wärs, wenn beim nächsten stammtisch einfach mal wieder viele leute da sind?


----------



## konamann (25. Oktober 2005)

so ich melde mich erstmal ab vom stammtich. hab letzte woche spontan an zahnmedizin-studienplatz in Würzburg bekommen. dienstag brief bekommen, mittwoch da und angefangen. es lebe die jugendherberge würzburg mit den coolen zivis die mir bis freitag ein sehr gechilltes leben ermöglicht haben. jetz hab ich endlich ne geile wg mit nem trialer    da gehts rund.

vielleicht bin ich spontan mal da sonnerstags oder sicher während der semsterferien. bis dahin gern am wochenede für spontane fahrten!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Oktober 2005)

Glückwunsch !
Aber schade, jetzt dürfen Phil und ich nichtmehr deine Dates (zwangs-)verschieben und danach die Damen in der Rosenau unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (28. Oktober 2005)

kommt scho wieder keine sorge   

hab eh freitag früh nix entscheidendes und werd schomal wieder donnerstags heimkommen.


----------



## OLB Phil (15. November 2005)

@All

Besteht überhaupt noch intresse an nem Stammtisch in BT?

postet bitte mal wer überhaupt noch bock hat!


CU Phil


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. November 2005)

Ja, sicher. Warum nicht.


----------

